# Andreotti?? Non è NESSUNO!!!



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

*Andreotti?? Non è NESSUNO!!!*

"Che parlino bene, che parlino male, purchè ne parlino!"

Questo diceva il "buon" Andreotti, nel bene o nel male, probabilmente il più grande politico Italiano, Baccini ci ha pure fatto una canzone.......

Eppure in certi momenti mi sento più importante di Andreotti.

In questi giorni ho iniziato una timida apparizione sul forum, troppe volte ho ricevuto messaggi che mi invitavano a farlo, ma che ho sempre volutamente ignorato, perchè non volevo più farmi coinvolgere dalle beghe di questo luogo.

E' stato casuale che ho aperto il sito scoprendo di avere messaggi di stima giacenti da mesi, sono rimasto due giorni in silenzio e poi ho provato a rispondere ad un 3D che mi sembrava interessante. Fin qui tutto bene!

Oggi in preda al mio EGO SMISURATO, ho deciso di pubblicare dei filmati presenti su YouTube che mi vedono protagonista, ed ecco che sono tornato POPOLARE!

E' impressionante notare come il mio nick riesca ad aumentare il numero di messaggi privati del forum.

Mi verrebbe da dire GRAZIE A TUTTI, ma mi piacerebbe anche dire "FATEVI I CAZZI VOSTRI!!!", ma so che sarebbero solo parole sprecate dato che tanti di voi VIVONO SOLO PER IL PETTEGOLEZZO.

Quindi accetto questo mio ruolo di protagonista mio malgrado, anche se stride dire PROTAGONISTA perchè in effetti io sono solo l'OGGETTO e non il soggetto, ma credo che alla fine faccia parte del gioco e del mio personaggio.

Va anche detto che avendo appunto un EGO SMISURATO, tutto sommato è divertente notare che ci sono persone che riescono a trascorre del tempo solo a parlare di me senza davvero conoscermi, o avere il coraggio di confrontarsi con me. Ormai il GOSSIP è il tema più diffuso qui dentro, quindi ci sta esserne l'oggetto e far parte della copertina.

Se per caso vi serve una mia foto, possiamo anche parlarne, ma per questo chiedo i diritti d'autore e metterò all'asta gli scatti più interessanti tipo:
"lancillotto scrive un post"
"lancillotto legge un MP"
"lancillotto s'incazza!!"

dato poi gli ultimi argomenti da me trattati nel forum, potrei vendere scatti:
"lancillotto entra alla Nuova Idea"
"lanclllotto ha un rapporto omosex"
"lancillotto è GAY!!!"

Immaginate che scoop ??? Nemmeno Bruja lo sa ancora!

A questo punto non mi rimane che dirvi:
Grazie, Grazie tutti i miei fans! Sono felice di essere qui con voi a festeggiare la mia popolarità, ma mi raccomando, ricordatevi di me quando dovrete eleggere "Mr Pirla d'Oro 2008" perchè è un titolo a cui tengo molto. So che la mia candidatura è scesa molto in questi ultimi mesi a causa della mia assenza, ma vi prometto che dimostrerò di meritarmela

Gente VI AMO!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

riduci il tuo ego ... se non fossi una appendice di Bruja saresti nessuno


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> riduci il tuo ego ... se non fossi una appendice di Bruja saresti nessuno


 
Mi dispiace per te caro ragazzo, ho scritto per quasi un anno sul forum senza che la notizia fosse nota..... ma purtroppo tu hai la presunzione che supera di gran lunga il mio ego.

Coraggio, tutti noi alla mattina dobbiamo confrontarci con i nostri limiti.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

prima che riparta il "motore" ... ti spiego che era una battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... ma ogni volta riesco a stanarti.
dai non te la prendere .... buona giornata


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> prima che riparta il "motore" ... ti spiego che era una battuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è questione di "prendersela" o "non prendersela", ma solo del fatto che sono stanco dell'inutilità di certi interventi e non riesco a rassegnarmi alla stupidità umana, soprattutto quando si crede di essere spiritosi.......

Sinceramente sul forum solo una situazione ha avuto il potere di farmi incazzare ed è stato il vedermi insultare pubblicamente con modi e toni poco urbani e vedere che chi "doveva" mettere un freno, non lo ha fatto!

Per il resto, tranquillo, sono la persona più liberale di questo mondo, sei libero di razzolare dove ti pare, ogni tanto io lascio in giro un po di semi e di bricciole di pane


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

mi fanno morire le persone come te ... prima fanno cazzate e poi non vorrebbero nemmeno prendersi le responsabilità delle loro azioni .... vado a raccogliere briciole ... buona giornata di nuovo


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> mi fanno morire le persone come te ... prima fanno cazzate e poi non vorrebbero nemmeno prendersi le responsabilità delle loro azioni .... vado a raccogliere briciole ... buona giornata di nuovo


Ancora una volta SEI IN ERRORE!!!

Io ho affrontato tutte le mie responsabilità, ho pagato e pago ogni giorno TUTTE le mie scelte a differenze tua che sembra divertirti a dire cazzate, giusto per dare aria alla bocca o forse per meglio dire, scaldare le dita.

Se ti fanno morire persone come me, sono felice per te, significa che ti accontenti di poco, anche perchè di me ti ripeto, NON HAI CAPITO UN CAZZO, e lo dimostri ad ogni tuo intervento.

Credi di avere la facoltà di farmi incazzare, invece non ti rendi conto che mi dai sempre più modo di dimostrare quanto tu sia stupido!

Meno male che almeno puoi consolarti con le tue conquiste, per portarsi a letto una donna, non serve che sia intelligente...............


----------



## MariLea (12 Luglio 2008)

*Giulio 2 la vendetta...*

bentornato


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ancora una volta SEI IN ERRORE!!!
> 
> Io ho affrontato tutte le mie responsabilità, ho pagato e pago ogni giorno TUTTE le mie scelte a differenze tua che sembra divertirti a dire cazzate, giusto per dare aria alla bocca o forse per meglio dire, scaldare le dita.
> 
> ...


oh io almeno non le cerco con annunci squallidi su internet .... ma in effetti hai ragione ... mi hai stancato. sei troppo "facile"


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> oh io almeno non le cerco con annunci squallidi su internet .... ma in effetti hai ragione ... mi hai stancato. sei troppo "facile"


Se la smetti di rompere, ti concedo di allacciarmi le scarpe


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

Mailea ha detto:


> bentornato


 
Ciao cara..... (uhmmm, posso dire cara??)

tutto bene dalle tue parti??


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se la smetti di rompere, ti concedo di allacciarmi le scarpe


rompere? avevo letto da qualche parte che non ti disturbava che scrivessi ... che anzi non ti facevo incazzare.
se vuoi te le lucido anche le scarpe ... relax ora me ne vado al mare


----------



## Old blondie (12 Luglio 2008)

Sir Lancillotto!!!
Eri presente quando ero una new entry del forum.
Mi fa piacere rileggerti.
Bentornato!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> rompere? avevo letto da qualche parte che non ti disturbava che scrivessi ... che anzi non ti facevo incazzare.
> se vuoi te le lucido anche le scarpe ... relax ora me ne vado al mare


Che c'entra??

Anche per mangiare due uova al tegamino devi romperle, non significa che ti facciano incazzare. Anche le mosche e le zanzare danno fastidio, ma non per questo si perde la pazienza....... Il tuo disturbo è da prefisso telefonico internazionale.

p.s.
Te la devo spiegare o l'hai capita da solo???


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Sir Lancillotto!!!
> Eri presente quando ero una new entry del forum.
> Mi fa piacere rileggerti.
> Bentornato!


 
Eri una new entry........ mi ricordo il tuo nick in effetti......

Comunque non credo sia un piacere leggere di uno che si sta difendendo da una ZANZARA rompicoglioni che ha la presunzione di essere un STUKAS....

Spero di poter discutere di cose più interessanti....


----------



## Old blondie (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Eri una new entry........ mi ricordo il tuo nick in effetti......
> 
> Comunque non credo sia un piacere leggere di uno che si sta difendendo da una ZANZARA rompicoglioni che ha la presunzione di essere un STUKAS....
> 
> Spero di poter discutere di cose più interessanti....


 
E' un paio di giorni che ho notato il tuo ritorno...mi piace leggerti...ho colto l'occasione per salutarti ufficialmente...


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> E' un paio di giorni che ho notato il tuo ritorno...mi piace leggerti...ho colto l'occasione per salutarti ufficialmente...


Ne sono lieto, ma attenta a non salutarmi con troppa insistenza, potrebbe succedere che ti sospettino di essere la mia nuova fiamma.

Ad ogni modo credo che mi leggerai a lungo....... il condizionale è d'obbligo


----------



## MariLea (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao cara..... (uhmmm, posso dire cara??)
> 
> tutto bene dalle tue parti??


certamente caro!
sto qui:





meglio di così non si può!


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

Mailea ha detto:


> certamente caro!
> sto qui:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Posto interessante, sai se da quelle parti essite un fabbro per riparare e lucidare le armature??


----------



## MariLea (12 Luglio 2008)

di fabbri ce n'è quanti ne vuoi...
ma l'aria salmastra nuoce all'armatura


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

Mailea ha detto:


> di fabbri ce n'è quanti ne vuoi...
> ma l'aria salmastra nuoce all'armatura


Ecco perchè la manutenzione deve essere fatta con maggior frequenza......

potrei anche toglierla, ma non vorrei che passasse per un INVITO, devo sempre misurare le parole che scrivo


----------



## MariLea (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ecco perchè la manutenzione deve essere fatta con maggior frequenza......
> 
> potrei anche toglierla, ma non vorrei che passasse per un INVITO, devo sempre misurare le parole che scrivo


Bello!
uno strip da armatura qui in spiaggia non si è mai visto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è questione di "prendersela" o "non prendersela", *ma solo del fatto che sono stanco dell'inutilità di certi interventi* e non riesco a rassegnarmi alla stupidità umana, soprattutto quando si crede di essere spiritosi.......
> 
> Sinceramente sul forum solo una situazione ha avuto il potere di farmi incazzare ed è stato il vedermi insultare pubblicamente con modi e toni poco urbani e vedere che chi "doveva" mettere un freno, non lo ha fatto!
> 
> Per il resto, tranquillo, sono la persona più liberale di questo mondo, sei libero di razzolare dove ti pare, ogni tanto io lascio in giro un po di semi e di bricciole di pane


ma te l'ha prescritto il medico, di leggerli?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma te l'ha prescritto il medico, di leggerli?


Se sono commenti ai miei post, perchè deludere le aspettative di chi si è prodigato a scrivere cazzate.
Per mio impegno sociale do a tutti l'opportunità di crescere e di imparare a vivere, so che è tempo sprecato, ma se ne salvo anche soltanto uno dall'idiozia e dall'inedia, ho dato un significato importante alla mia vita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se sono commenti ai miei post, perchè deludere le aspettative di chi si è prodigato a scrivere cazzate.
> Per mio impegno sociale do a tutti l'opportunità di crescere e di imparare a vivere, so che è tempo sprecato, ma se ne salvo anche soltanto uno dall'idiozia e dall'inedia, ho dato un significato importante alla mia vita


sarà che a volte sono distratta, ma questa pioggia di commenti ai tuoi post, posso chiederti dove si trovano? vorrei leggerli.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà che a volte sono distratta, ma questa pioggia di commenti ai tuoi post, posso chiederti dove si trovano? vorrei leggerli.


Puoi andare su "cerca" - > "Ricerca avanzata" e poi li metti il nick "lancillotto", dopo segui tutte i miei post e troverai i commenti.

Purtroppo i messaggi privati non sono elencati, quelli probabilmente sono molti di più, ma esiste la "privacy" (che non capisco com'è che tutti sanno i cazzi di tutti, ma questo è un altro mistero)


Se non ti sono chiare le istruzioni, posso mandarti anche una diapositiva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Puoi andare su "cerca" - > "Ricerca avanzata" e poi li metti il nick "lancillotto", dopo segui tutte i miei post e troverai i commenti.
> 
> Purtroppo i messaggi privati non sono elencati, quelli probabilmente sono molti di più, ma esiste la "privacy" (che non capisco com'è che tutti sanno i cazzi di tutti, ma questo è un altro mistero)
> 
> ...


dei messaggi privati non ti ho chiesto, e trovo anzi che la tua decisione di rendere noto che tanti te ne sono arrivati, sia discutibile.
ho letto i commenti che si sono seguiti ad alcuni dei tuoi post e francamente pensavo che ti avessero dato più importanza, dato il thread che hai aperto. per le manie di protagonismo forse si può fare qualcosa. trovo ridicolo chi scrive, linka filmati di cui dovrebbe essere uno dei protagonisti, allega foto e poi si lamenta perché la gente parla di lui/lei. Se vuoi un posto dove scrivere senza ottenere risposte e/o commenti, ti consiglio un diario segreto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dei messaggi privati non ti ho chiesto, e trovo anzi che la tua decisione di rendere noto che tanti te ne sono arrivati, sia discutibile.
> ho letto i commenti che si sono seguiti ad alcuni dei tuoi post e francamente pensavo che ti avessero dato più importanza, dato il thread che hai aperto. per le manie di protagonismo forse si può fare qualcosa. trovo ridicolo chi scrive, linka filmati di cui dovrebbe essere uno dei protagonisti, allega foto e poi si lamenta perché la gente parla di lui/lei. Se vuoi un posto dove scrivere senza ottenere risposte e/o commenti, ti consiglio un diario segreto.


Ti ho forse chiesto un consiglio????
Non mi sembra!

Il fatto che io pubblichi un 3D dove inserisco un link di un filmato, oltre che per il mio EGO, ti dico che ho avuto tante persone che hanno espresso il desiderio di vedermi in una delle mie dimostrazioni, ma ovvio, lo hanno chiesto a me, non sono venuti da te dato che non sei la mia segretaria.

Il "lamentarmi" che si parli di me, scusa se te lo dico, ma non hai capito un cazzo (sembra una malattia contagiosa), la mia lamentela era che si è parlato di CHI MI HA RISPOSTO e di quello che mi hanno scritto pubblicametne certe persone, ma forse sei troppo giovane per conoscere la mia storia sul forum, ecco perchè consiglio a te e a tutti quelli che pensano si avere la verità in tasca solo perchè hanno inviato oltre 5000 post in 3 mesi, di serdersi, respirare profondamente e contare fino a 100 prima di rispondere a me agitanto il ditino davanti al mio naso.

Su questo forum ci sono persone che prima di scrivermi almeno hanno avuto il coraggio di andare a rileggere i miei post, o hanno avuto l'umiltà di farmi delle domande. Purtroppo le persone INTELLIGENTI SONO SEMPRE MENO


Il rendere noto che ci sono molti MP ti scandalizza??? Perchè non lo sai?? Non li usi???  Secondo te perchè la cartella degli MP può contenerne 1000??

Tu ovviamente non lo sai, sei pischella, ma all'inizio qui potevi averne SOLTANTO 30 e poi dovevi cancellarli per riceverne altri!!!

Mia povera angelodelmale prima di schiacciare un piede, guarda chi c'è dietro, o abbia l'umiltà di scusarti...................


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *"Che parlino bene, che parlino male, purchè ne parlino!"
> 
> Questo diceva il "buon" Andreotti, nel bene o nel male, probabilmente il più grande politico Italiano,*


Sbagliato.

Queste frasi sono state attribuite a C.Chaplin e a Oscar Wilde ... uomini di fine umorismo entrambi, chi le abbia pronunciate per primo ha poca importanza, non trovi? 
Sono d'accordo con te riguardo Andreotti ... negli ultimi 60anni della politica italiana non si e' mossa una foglia senza la sua approvazione, praticamente e' passato tutto di tutto e di tutti per le SUE mani.




lancillotto ha detto:


> Baccini ci ha pure fatto una canzone.......


VERO, ed e' anche molto carina

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2ij1lTXNkR0

sono certa che LUI, ha apprezzato il pensiero ... Giulio e' un uomo di GRANDE umorismo, l'umorismo e' stata ed e' la sua arma segreta.




lancillotto ha detto:


> Eppure in certi momenti mi sento più importante di Andreotti.


VERAMENTE? 
Lo so, ti capisco ... a volte io mi sento Carlo Magno, figurati!



lancillotto ha detto:


> In questi giorni ho iniziato una timida apparizione sul forum, troppe volte ho ricevuto messaggi che mi invitavano a farlo, ma che ho sempre volutamente ignorato, perchè non volevo più farmi coinvolgere dalle beghe di questo luogo.
> 
> E' stato casuale che ho aperto il sito scoprendo di avere messaggi di stima giacenti da mesi, sono rimasto due giorni in silenzio e poi ho provato a *rispondere ad un 3D che mi sembrava interessante.* *Fin qui tutto bene!*


Vero, ho apprezzato i tuoi interventi  nel 3D in questione.



lancillotto ha detto:


> Oggi in preda *al mio **EGO SMISURATO*, ho deciso di pubblicare dei filmati presenti su YouTube che mi vedono protagonista,


L'ho notato anche io  

	
	
		
		
	


	







lancillotto ha detto:


> ed ecco che sono tornato POPOLARE!


Capita, quando si diventa "popolare/famoso/pubblico"





lancillotto ha detto:


> E' impressionante notare come il mio nick riesca ad aumentare il numero di messaggi privati del forum.


Aridaglie con il tuo: *EGO SMISURATO* ... CI SEI RICASCATO ... la Tentazione e' stata piu forte di te ... a chi credi/pensi che possano interessare i messaggi che ricevi?  MAH!



lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da dire GRAZIE A TUTTI, ma mi piacerebbe anche dire "FATEVI I CAZZI VOSTRI!!!", ma so che sarebbero solo parole sprecate dato che *tanti di voi VIVONO SOLO PER IL PETTEGOLEZZO.*


Che tu stai alimentando mi pare, o no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








lancillotto ha detto:


> Quindi accetto questo mio ruolo di protagonista mio malgrado, anche se stride dire PROTAGONISTA perchè in effetti io sono solo l'OGGETTO e non il soggetto, ma credo che alla fine faccia parte del gioco e del mio personaggio.


Che tenero! 

Che nobile spirito di sacrificio!




lancillotto ha detto:


> Va anche detto che avendo appunto *un EGO SMISURATO, tutto sommato* è divertente notare che ci sono persone che riescono a trascorre del tempo solo a parlare di me senza davvero conoscermi, o avere il coraggio di confrontarsi con me. Ormai il GOSSIP è il tema più diffuso qui dentro, quindi ci sta esserne l'oggetto e far parte della copertina.
> 
> Se per caso vi serve una mia foto, possiamo anche parlarne, ma per questo chiedo i diritti d'autore e metterò all'asta gli scatti più interessanti tipo:
> "lancillotto scrive un post"
> ...



ARI- ARIDAGLIE! 
Sei proprio inguaribile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Colgo l'occasione, ciao Signora!




lancillotto ha detto:


> A questo punto non mi rimane che dirvi:
> Grazie, Grazie tutti i miei fans! Sono felice di essere qui con voi a festeggiare la mia popolarità, ma mi raccomando, ricordatevi di me quando dovrete eleggere *"Mr Pirla d'Oro 2008" *perchè è un titolo a cui tengo molto. So che la mia candidatura è scesa molto in questi ultimi mesi a causa della mia assenza, ma vi prometto che dimostrerò di meritarmela


Ma non lo detenevi gia' da alcuni mesi questo titolo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








lancillotto ha detto:


> Gente VI AMO!!!!


Non contraccambio!!!



PS Andreotti invece dice:

La cattiveria dei buoni è  pericolosissima.
A parlare male degli altri si fa  peccato, ma spesso si indovina.
*Il potere logora chi non ce  l'ha.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*
A parte le guerre puniche, mi viene  attribuito veramente tutto.
*L'umiltà è una virtù stupenda.* Ma non  quando si esercita nella dichiarazione dei redditi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagliato.
> 
> Queste frasi sono state attribuite a C.Chaplin e a Oscar Wilde ... uomini di fine umorismo entrambi, chi le abbia pronunciate per primo ha poca importanza, non trovi?
> Sono d'accordo con te riguardo Andreotti ... negli ultimi 60anni della politica italiana non si e' mossa una foglia senza la sua approvazione, praticamente e' passato tutto di tutto e di tutti per le SUE mani.
> ...


Ciao

mi hai fatto troppo ridere!!!

Solo una precisazione: i messagi privati non erano indirizzati alla mia casella, ma tra altri utenti che hanno ripreso a commentare con particolari ilazioni la mia presenza e la partecipazione di alcuni nick ai miei post.......

Fortunatamente anch'io o i miei informatori e so che ancora una volta ho fatto notizia, ecco perchè parlo di GOSSIP.

Grazie per il tuo intervento


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Luglio 2008)

*Lancy*

Benritrovato! 
Arzillo ed impegnato in "plural tenzoni": ma come affronti la calura con codesta armatura?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi hai fatto troppo ridere!!!
> 
> ...


per un attimo ho pensato che fosse chen. ma chen non *a* informatori.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi hai fatto troppo ridere!!!
> 
> ...


ti pregherei di essere più preciso. non tanto perchè mi freghi qualcosa di quello che pensano di me o del fatto che ho risposto al tuo 3d, ma perchè troverei davvero squallidissimo che qualcuno leggesse i miei o di altri, mp.
lanci, io non so se stai scherzando o cosa, ma ti giuro che se è come dici, c'è solo che da pensare seriamente a come viene gestito questo forum.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per un attimo ho pensato che fosse chen. ma chen non *a* informatori.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti pregherei di essere più preciso. non tanto perchè mi freghi qualcosa di quello che pensano di me o del fatto che ho risposto al tuo 3d, ma perchè troverei davvero squallidissimo che qualcuno leggesse i miei o di altri, mp.
> lanci, io non so se stai scherzando o cosa, ma ti giuro che se è come dici, c'è solo che da pensare seriamente a come viene gestito questo forum.


Scusa Anna, ma perche' questa domanda la rivolgi a Lancillotto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non credi che sarebbe piu' appropriato chiederlo ad admin?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parole/affermazioni/dichiarazioni di Chen, non mie:



chensamurai ha detto:


> *MITICO *
> *QUESTO *
> *ADMIN-ZEUS!*​



Le chiavi del teatro ce le ha solo admin ... e' lui che regna da sovrano qua dentro


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa Anna, ma perche' questa domanda la rivolgi a Lancillotto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho chiesto a lui, perchè lui, insieme a bruja, admin e quell'altro che non è FA, hanno in tasca le chiavi del forum.
sono gli unici ad avere i superpoteri.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho chiesto a lui, perchè lui, insieme a bruja, admin e *quell'altro che non è FA, *hanno in tasca le chiavi del forum.
> sono gli unici ad avere i superpoteri.


di chi parli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  io so che I POTERI/SUPERPOTERI ASSOLITI li HA solo admin ... di piu' non solo.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> di chi parli?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seeeee ti rinfresco io la memoria.
che si sappia: qui dentro i superpoteri li hanno: admin, fedifrago, bruja, lancillotto e FA che però è assente.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> seeeee ti rinfresco io la memoria.
> che si sappia: qui dentro i superpoteri li hanno: admin, *fedifrago*, bruja, lancillotto e FA che però è assente.


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2008)

*comunicazione*



Anna A ha detto:


> ho chiesto a lui, perchè lui, insieme a bruja, admin e quell'altro che non è FA, hanno in tasca le chiavi del forum.
> sono gli unici ad avere i superpoteri.


Intervengo solo per motivi amministrativi............io non ho alcuna chiave!!!!!!!!!
Posso entrare ed uscire dai forum senza problemi e vedere chi é invisibile... 
perché FA pretese che così fosse, ma nulla più perché bastava; fra l'altro rifiutai altri poteri/responsabilità e non mi sono mai impicciata delle varianti apportate dall'Admin. Non mi riguardano.
Io fui interpellata per avviare e condurre il forum, non per gestirlo ed amministrarlo che é compito di Giovanni, le altre persone da te citate hanno i poteri che Giovanni ha loro concesso.... 
Il rresto é pura illazione, qui dentro sarebbe difficile anche per un aker violare la privacy.
Bruja
.


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2008)

*lancillottochi???*

fly down,sir
e facci sapere chi sono i poverelli interessati alle tue vicende.
 si facciano i nomi perché...francamente
a leggere quel _tutti_
mi viene l'orticaria.
ma che razza di borioso pasticcione ti sei scelta..bruja?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per motivi amministrativi............io non ho alcuna chiave!!!!!!!!!
> Posso entrare ed uscire dai forum senza problemi e vedere chi é invisibile...
> perché FA pretese che così fosse, ma nulla più perché bastava; fra l'altro rifiutai altri poteri/responsabilità e non mi sono mai impicciata delle varianti apportate dall'Admin. Non mi riguardano.
> Io fui interpellata per avviare e condurre il forum, non per gestirlo ed amministrarlo che é compito di Giovanni, le altre persone da te citate hanno i poteri che Giovanni ha loro concesso....
> ...


e io cosa avrei detto di sbagliato?
non hai fatto altro che confermare quanto da me asserito.
resta da appurare il come e il perché qualcuno abbia accesso agli mp degli utenti. o no?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


>


buonanotte.


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> e io cosa avrei detto di sbagliato?
> non hai fatto altro che confermare quanto da me asserito.
> resta da appurare il come e il perché qualcuno abbia accesso agli mp degli utenti. o no?


 
Nulla di sbagliato, ma hai domandato qualcosa di diverso dalle mie risposte...
Hai detto che le persone citate hanno le chiavi.... loro hanno, e non tutte, i poteri che admin gli ha concesso. 
Ultima chiosa.... c'é chi dice che non esiste privacy che non possa essere violata, ma dubito che si faccia tutto 'sto ambaradan per leggere che? Qualcosa che i rapporti pubblici fanno intuire in privato? Non siamo bastantemente intelligenti per capirlo?.... il resto é cronachella e gossip da forum. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nulla di sbagliato, ma hai domandato qualcosa di diverso dalle mie risposte...
> Hai detto che le persone citate hanno le chiavi.... loro hanno, e non tutte, i poteri che admin gli ha concesso.
> Ultima chiosa.... c'é chi dice che non esiste privacy che non possa essere violata, ma dubito che si faccia tutto 'sto ambaradan per leggere che? Qualcosa che i rapporti pubblici fanno intuire in privato? Non siamo siamo bastantemente intelligenti per capirlo?.... il resto é cronachella e gossip da forum.
> 
> ...




















tu sei fuori... e te lo dico gentilmente perché ho i nervi e di solito divento volgare quando sto così. ma già, io sono un personaggio grottesco e parapì e parapà...
ma va bè. se non altro ho capito che qui dentro è meglio non usare gli mp.
bruja, il mio privato è anche pubblico e chi se ne frega... ma permettimi di dirti che è una grandissima bastardata fare credere alla utenza che gli mp siano cosa privata.


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei fuori... e te lo dico gentilmente perché ho i nervi e di solito divento volgare quando sto così. ma già, io sono un personaggio grottesco e parapì e parapà...
> ma va bè. se non altro ho capito che qui dentro è meglio non usare gli mp.
> bruja, il mio privato è anche pubblico e chi se ne frega... ma permettimi di dirti che è una grandissima bastardata fare credere alla utenza che gli mp siano cosa privata.


Fuori?.... Mi sembra di aver risposto in modo chiaro, se per te sono o.t. ... va beh!!!
Tu non sei grottesca e non capisco perché ti autodefinisci così visto che non mi risulta ti considerino tale.
Il privato  é privato sempre... ho solo detto, e lo ribadisco, che non credo si possa leggere gli mp, ma se fosse possibile lo sarebbe come dovunque nel web, visto che bisognerebbe violare il sistema.
Quanto alla bastardata, se hai l'identità di chi l'ha detta, hai modo di far sì che lo dimostri o che ne faccia fede, diversamente la bastardara é autoreferente.
Parlo del merito, tu sei solo una interlocitrice a cui dare seguito legittimo, visto che mi hai nominata. 
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> buonanotte.


azzo c'è da ridere?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fuori?.... Mi sembra di aver risposto in modo chiaro, se per te sono o.t. ... va beh!!!
> Tu non sei grottesca e non capisco perché ti autodefinisci così visto che non mi risulta ti considerino tale.
> Il privato é privato sempre... ho solo detto, e lo ribadisco, che non credo si possa leggere gli mp, ma se fosse possibile lo sarebbe come dovunque nel web, visto che bisognerebbe violare il sistema.
> Quanto alla bastardata, se hai l'identità di chi l'ha detta, hai modo di far sì che lo dimostri o che ne faccia fede, diversamente la bastardara é autoreferente.
> ...


io, dico solo una cosa: non credo più a niente di quello che dicono le persone che qui dentro hanno i superpoteri.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> azzo c'è da ridere?


tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

che casino!! non c'ho capito una fava.
vado avanti così


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> io, dico solo una cosa: non credo più a niente di quello che dicono le persone che qui dentro hanno i superpoteri.


Una sana prudenza non può che fare bene, ma io la estenderei a tutti ...
di solito mi sono trovata bene con questa prassi, e massimamente valuto se quello che mi viene riferito ha il tornaconto di chi lo riferisce.
Prima di valutare le parole.... sto sempre attenta alla bocca che le pronuncia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che casino!! non c'ho capito una fava.
> vado avanti così



Non tutti sono condannati ad essere  intelligenti.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Gadda)
























































​


----------



## Bruja (12 Luglio 2008)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Non tutti sono condannati ad essere intelligenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai dietro la lavagna!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non tutti sono condannati ad essere  intelligenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ben gentile mari'


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vai dietro la lavagna!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> ben gentile mari'




...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ...





​


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

non è che uno per non passare per cretino debba conoscersi e rileggersi tonnellate di vecchie pagine del forum.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che uno per non passare per cretino debba conoscersi e rileggersi tonnellate di vecchie pagine del forum.


C'e' chi lo fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... e i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' chi lo fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la cretina sarei io?


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cretina sarei io?


Sincera-mente? ... non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che uno per non passare per cretino debba conoscersi e rileggersi tonnellate di vecchie pagine del forum.


basta leggere il post del lanci.
dice più o meno che in tanti hanno scritto pm su di lui e su chi gli ha risposto nel 3d sul karate.
adesso, secondo te, in base a quali elementi può asserire ciò?
ma poi scusate... ditemelo se sparo cazzate senza senso perché a me sembra una cosa paradossale che qui dentro si predichi in un senso e si razzoli peggio leggendo i pm degli altri.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sincera-mente? ... non ci avevo pensato.








quindi non lo avevi nemmeno escluso


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

*il buon vecchio rhett*

anna, francamente...me ne infischio


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi non lo avevi nemmeno escluso


NO.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna, francamente...me ne infischio



... A CHI LO DICI


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Benritrovato!
> Arzillo ed impegnato in "plural tenzoni": ma come affronti la calura con codesta armatura?


 
Grazie ad una corretta postura
non mi reca fastido l'armatura
e se può sembrar una iattura
poco disagio reca la calura

se una cosa posso lamentare
e dove continuar a parlare
con chi altro non ha da fare
che il torrone deve MENARE


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna, francamente...me ne infischio


è una risposta del cazzo.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Grazie ad una corretta postura
> non mi reca fastido l'armatura
> e se può sembrar una iattura
> poco disagio reca la calura
> ...


il torrone? avevo letto terrone ...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una risposta del cazzo.


ma è quella che mi viene...
non so nulla di sti casini e non me ne frega niente..
cioè..del gossip, dei pm e via dicendo.
non so perchè t'incazzi tanto tu..
perchè t'incazzi cara?


----------



## Old lancillotto (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti pregherei di essere più preciso. non tanto perchè mi freghi qualcosa di quello che pensano di me o del fatto che ho risposto al tuo 3d, ma perchè troverei davvero squallidissimo che qualcuno leggesse i miei o di altri, mp.
> lanci, io non so se stai scherzando o cosa, ma ti giuro che se è come dici, c'è solo che da pensare seriamente a come viene gestito questo forum.


 
Come sia gestito???

Sinceramente non riesco proprio a capirlo, ma ho smesso di pormi domande dato che ci sarebbero altre cose da chiedersi prima.......


ma ora devo andare e non ho altro tempo da dedicare


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è quella che mi viene...
> non so nulla di sti casini e non me ne frega niente..
> cioè..del gossip, dei pm e via dicendo.
> non so perchè t'incazzi tanto tu..
> perchè t'incazzi cara?


sabrina mia cara....
io mi incazzo all'idea che qualcuno possa leggere gli mp degli altri.
ora, ammesso che a te freghi nulla, puoi un attimo considerare che a qualcun altro possa importare?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che casino!! non c'ho capito una fava.
> vado avanti così


Io ti seguo a ruota


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sabrina mia cara....
> io mi incazzo all'idea che qualcuno possa leggere gli mp degli altri.
> ora, ammesso che a te freghi nulla, puoi un attimo considerare che a qualcun altro possa importare?


se leggono i miei e i tuoi mp ... hot ... secondo me ci sceneggiano un film


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sabrina mia cara....
> io mi incazzo all'idea che qualcuno possa leggere gli mp degli altri.
> ora, ammesso che a te freghi nulla, puoi un attimo considerare che a qualcun altro possa importare?


sabrina?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma non s'era detto che non si poteva?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








bon, non mandare pm . che devo dirti??
la vita è piena di cacca pensa che mi frega se qualche pirla perde tempo a leggersi messaggi privati


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Come sia gestito???
> 
> Sinceramente non riesco proprio a capirlo, ma ho smesso di pormi domande dato che ci sarebbero altre cose da chiedersi prima.......
> 
> ...


chiditi pure quello che vuoi, ma io resto con il mio interrogativo che per ora non ha ricevuto risposta.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

attenzione in questo forum si tromba alla grande ... c'è qualcuno che l'ha chiesta ed avuta da circa il 20% dei nick femminili (che poi considerando i cloni ....)


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ti seguo a ruota


andiamo a farci una birra ghiacciata e a sparlare di tutti


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> andiamo a farci una birra ghiacciata e a sparlare di tutti


tu sta ferma ... prima la birra la devi bere con MK2


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sabrina??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uff.. sabrina nel senso di ferilli...

ah. cioè, sicccome secondo te la faccenda si riduce al fatto che visto che li leggono basta non mandarli...
e no. c'è da incazzarsi a bestia al pensiero che qualcuno li abbia letti.
non si fa. capito come? non si fa e basta.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu sta ferma ... prima la birra la devi bere con MK2











che cazzone!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> andiamo a farci una birra ghiacciata e a sparlare di tutti



Ottimo.

C'ho anche una salsiccetta sarda da affettare... col birrino ci va da dio


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> uff.. sabrina nel senso di ferilli...
> 
> ah. cioè, sicccome secondo te la faccenda si riduce al fatto che visto che li leggono basta non mandarli...
> e no. c'è da incazzarsi a bestia al pensiero che qualcuno li abbia letti.
> non si fa. capito come? non si fa e basta.


anna tu hai ragione ma prima dicono che non è possibile ora invece si?
le scorrettezze sono dappertutto e quando oltre ad incazzarti altro non puoi fare provvedi a evitare di scrivere.
che sia da incazzarsi è indubbio ma hai le prove che accada davvero??


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> attenzione in questo forum si tromba alla grande ... c'è qualcuno che l'ha chiesta ed avuta da circa il 20% dei nick femminili (che poi considerando i cloni ....)


sei sempre il solito spargi zizzagna (ndr nadamas)


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna tu hai ragione ma prima dicono che non è possibile ora invece si?
> le scorrettezze sono dappertutto e quando oltre ad incazzarti altro non puoi fare provvedi a evitare di scrivere.
> che sia da incazzarsi è indubbio ma hai le prove che accada davvero??


prove?
se è uno di quelli che hanno i superpoteri a dirlo...quali altre prove ti servono?


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo.
> 
> C'ho anche una salsiccetta sarda da affettare... col birrino ci va da dio


fine agosto sardegna .... la amo


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> prove?
> se è uno di quelli che hanno i superpoteri a dirlo...quali altre prove ti servono?


ora devo andare ma dopo rileggo tutto perchè come avevo scritto non c'ho capito una fava
nel frattempo god bless you.
E' l'ora dell'aperitivo.
non guardo in faccia nessuno


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> prove?
> se è uno di quelli che hanno i superpoteri a dirlo...quali altre prove ti servono?


ma è chiaro che si può ... chi conosce come son strutturati i forum e i database sa benissimo che si può. chi dice che non è vero dice cazzate! ripeto: chi dice che non è vero dice cazzate! chiunque esso sia dice cazzate!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2008)

Bho' , non so se i superpoteri permettano anche di leggere gli MP... se si cazzi loro... io i superpoteri non li ho, neanche m'interessa


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> se leggono i miei e i tuoi mp ... hot ... secondo me ci sceneggiano un film


solo se mi prometti che tiri fuori il tappeto di guanaco per l'occasione


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> solo se mi prometti che tiri fuori il tappeto di guanaco per l'occasione


ovviamente ....


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ovviamente ....


ovviamente ripulito...


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Top secret:

E' morto Funari.





​


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ovviamente ripulito...


ariovviamente ......


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2008)

Ho letto ora il thread, capisco l'incazzo di Anna.

I miei piu' sentiti complimenti ma soprattutto chi e' senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Top secret:​
> 
> E' morto Funari.​


nooooooooooo questa è una bruttissima notizia.


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nooooooooooo questa è una bruttissima notizia.



http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_728170927.html


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho letto ora il thread, capisco l'incazzo di Anna.
> 
> I miei piu' sentiti complimenti ma soprattutto chi e' senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.


io di peccati non ne ho -cioè non ne ho verso gli utenti del forum, nel senso che non modero, non ho superpoteri e niente. sono una supercazzona e stop.
più che altro... ti pare corretto che nessuno avvisi che i cazzi tuoi alla fine sono i cazzi di tutti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> andiamo a farci una birra ghiacciata e a sparlare di tutti


offro io tocca a meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> offro io tocca a meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


bella donna... che bello vederti...
come va in cucina?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> fine agosto sardegna .... la amo


anche io....tutte e due le cose.....se ti metti il perizoma fucsia con le piume vengo a cercarti in tutte le spiagge


----------



## Lettrice (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io di peccati non ne ho, nel senso che non modero, non ho superpoteri e niente. sono una supercazzona e stop.
> più che altro... ti pare corretto che nessuno avvisi che i cazzi tuoi alla fine sono i cazzi di tutti?


Anna ho scritto che capisco il tuo incazzo infatti... personalmente non ho certi poteri, quelli dati ai moderatori sono minchiate sai, spostare 4 cazzo di post al massimo...

Per quanto riguarda i peccati non era neanche rivolto a te ma a chi si comporta come vittima.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bella donna... che bello vederti...
> come va in cucina?


non voglio più friggere melanzane per il resto della mia vita...ma devo fare una foto alla moussaka e metterla nel forum....
fatto shampoo, stirati capelli, messo smalto, dato frutta al pupetto che da stamattina continua a dire mamma è festa....bella....e va bene così....


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche io....tutte e due le cose.....se ti metti il perizoma fucsia con le piume vengo a cercarti in tutte le spiagge


tesoro tutto ma non il perizoma ... lo usa il mio socio e quando mi è capitato di dormire nella stessa stanza in albergo non ho potuto fare a meno di rotolarmi per terra dalle risate .... in una Donna può essere sensuale ma in un uomo fa "scompisciare" dalle risate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tesoro tutto ma non il perizoma ... lo usa il mio socio e quando mi è capitato di dormire nella stessa stanza in albergo non ho potuto fare a meno di rotolarmi per terra dalle risate .... in una Donna può essere sensuale ma in un uomo fa "scompisciare" dalle risate


ma che mi fai sentire? dividi la stanza d'albergo con un socio?
povere donne...non ci sono pìù i tritaballs di una volta...

P.S.: ma allora....come ti riconosco? il perizoma era una buona idea....


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Luglio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma che mi fai sentire? dividi la stanza d'albergo con un socio?
> povere donne...non ci sono pìù i tritaballs di una volta...
> 
> P.S.: ma allora....come ti riconosco? il perizoma era una buona idea....


ce l'ho piccolo ... quindi mi riconosci ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ce l'ho piccolo ... quindi mi riconosci ...


ma ti pare che vado a guardare se hai un piccolo neo accanto alla narice destra? ma dai su...sii serio


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

*VANITA'!*

Diceva Jacques Tati: Vi sarebbe un modo per risolvere tutti i problemi  economici: basterebbe tassare la vanità.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e la vanita' (come tanti altri difetti) ha un prezzo, a volte troppo caro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   il grande Branduardi ha scritto un pezzo sulla vanita'

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=caT9PdYZBHs

*Vanita' di vanita'*


 Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là, 
ma quando la morte tri coglierà 
che ti resterà delle tue voglie? 
Vanità di vanità. 
Sei felice, sei, dei pensieri tuoi, 
godendo solo d'argento e d'oro, 
alla fine che ti resterà? 
Vanità di vanità. 

Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là, 
seguendo sempre felicità, 
sano, allegro e senza affanni... 
Vanità di vanità. 

Se ora guardi allo specchio il tuo volto sereno 
non immagini certo quel che un giorno sarà della tua vanità. 

Tutto vanità, solo vanità, 
vivete con gioia e semplicità, 
state buoni se potete... 
tutto il resto è vanità. 

Tutto vanità, solo vanità, 
lodate il Signore con umiltà, 
a lui date tutto l'amore, 
nulla più vi mancherà.













​


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

A chi non piace il genere di Branduardi c'e' Carly Simon che canta della vanita'.


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=kpIZk6ItU54


Non e' zuppa ... e' pane bagnato.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Top secret:
> 
> E' morto Funari.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace un casino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




come tutti i rompicoglioni talentuosi che si rispettino era un grande.
davvero mi spiace tantissimo, mi piaceva un sacco con tutti i suoi difetti.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi dispiace un casino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me dispiace ... ricordero' per sempre le sue turbe intestinali, ricordi quando le raccontava in tibbu'?


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2008)

*unodinoi*

Visto che tu sostieni che chi dice che non si possono leggere gli mp spara cazzate, facciamo un elenchino ad hoc:

Cosa serve per leggere degli MP a parte essere la polizia postale? 
Essere un acker? 
Essere la persona che ha i sorgenti del sito? 
Essere una persona che ha la capacità di infiltrarsi perché qualcuno gliene ha dato modo?
Che senso ha sostenere una cosa e non dire come sia possibile????
Diversamente é come dar aria alla bocca e fiato ai polmoni...

Altri interrogativi.... 
A chi potrebbero interessare i fatti intimi (perché su questi alla fine si va a parere, le ricette, i resoconti della giornata, il cazzeggio non lo si fa in mp) se non a chi di quello e per quello é in questo forum... e chi dice che sia chi ha ipoteticamente quei famosi poteri visto che tu stesso che non sei nell'elenco dei "cattivi" dici che si può fare tranqwuillamente.  Se venisse fatto in quel senso saremmo di fronte non a delle spy-stories ma a delle chiacchiere da corridoioa, e per quelle serve aver quelle attitudini.  
Come mai chi dice di sapere e fa il passa parola su questi "poteri"non fa nomi e cognomi di chi lo dice o non si fa carico di provare nei fatti ciò che dice o gli/le viene riferito?
Ultimo ma non meno importante, ma davvero serve spiare degli mp (sempre che si possa. e se ne abbia la irresistibile necessità............) per sapere, immaginare e capire chi e cosa dice a chi, chi si infratta con chi, e chi fa e non fa..............ma chi se ne fotte.... stante la portata di queste menate.  
Ah, a proposito, se fosse davvero come dicono, ci sarebbe da premurarsi di scrivere determinate cose proprio perché gli spioni venissero a sapere QUELLO CHE SI DESIDERA CREDANO DI SAPERE!!!  
Porca paletta.... ma é tanto difficile sapere come va il mondo? Quando parlai di quesato argomento, anche se in altro senso... la prima cosa che mi disse uno scrittore che conobbi in giovane età, tale Giulio Bedeschi , quello di "Centomila gavette di ghiaccio" fu: "quando qualcuno ti dice qualcosa, sii sempre attenta se e cosa ci guadagna nel dirtela!!!" 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2008)

Bha'... Scusa Bruja con tutto rispetto ma trovo Lancillotto parecchio offensivo, rientra dopo mesi a dire che siamo una manica di pettegoli... tutto molto vago e generico esattamente come quando se ne ando'... te lo dico senza problemi a me che ci sia o meno non fa nessuna differenza, anzi se devo leggere queste cazzate e veder rispolverata una polemica antica meglio fuori dalle balle...

Per quanto riguarda gli MP, se potete leggerli peggio per voi.


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2008)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha'... Scusa Bruja con tutto rispetto ma trovo Lancillotto parecchio offensivo, rientra dopo mesi a dire che siamo una manica di pettegoli... tutto molto vago e generico esattamente come quando se ne ando'... te lo dico senza problemi a me che ci sia o meno non fa nessuna differenza, anzi se devo leggere queste cazzate e veder rispolverata una polemica antica meglio fuori dalle balle...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli MP, se potete leggerli peggio per voi.


Lancillotto parla per sé stesso ad a sé farà punto, carico e conto, é una persona autonoma!! 
Io ho risposto a chi ha fatto il MIO nome fra quelli che potrebbero leggere gli mp., e sarei oltremodo offesa che mi si tacciasse di mancanza di correttezza, al di là del fatto che questi poteri del cavolo esistano (il programma é di Giovanni e lui può dire la parola definitiva!!!).
Dopo di che argomento chiuso, di minchiate in questo forum ormai se ne dicono a josa e non ho mai interferito, tu lo sai bene perché mi conosci da tempo.
Quanto al peggio per chi dovesse leggere gli mp, nel merito posso assolutamente concordare; credo che come me, la gran parte delle persone di questo forum, abbia cose più congrue di cui occuparsi.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> fly down,sir
> e facci sapere chi sono i poverelli interessati alle tue vicende.
> si facciano i nomi perché...francamente
> a leggere quel _tutti_
> ...


ok, correggerò TUTTI in molti, tanti, diversi, ........

Certo che anche voi un po' di elasticità............


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ho chiesto a lui, perchè lui, insieme a bruja, admin e quell'altro che non è FA, hanno in tasca le chiavi del forum.
> sono gli unici ad avere i superpoteri.


Ti confermo che nemmeno io ho "superpoteri" in questo forum, ma anche se qualcuno crede che come informatico IO SIA UN INCAPACE, conosco abbastanza trucchi per poter affermare ciò che dico.

Nessuno comunque liberamente può leggere i messaggi privati, ma se ne può controllare il traffico "DA a CHI". Leggerne il contenuto, oltre ad essere una violazione della privacy (a mio avviso è violazione vederne anche il traffico), richiede quasi sicuramente una procedura informatica non facile da farsi e solo chi ha capacità di SISTEMISTA o DBMS MANAGER, o semplicemente è un programmatore di applicazioni WEB, può aggirare l'ostacolo.

Quindi per ora potrei dirvi (il condizionale è D'OBBLIGO) i vostri messaggi nessuno li legge, ma alcuni sanno a chi scrivete


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> basta leggere il post del lanci.
> dice più o meno che in tanti hanno scritto pm su di lui e su chi gli ha risposto nel 3d sul karate.
> adesso, secondo te, in base a quali elementi può asserire ciò?
> ma poi scusate... ditemelo se sparo cazzate senza senso perché a me sembra una cosa paradossale che qui dentro si predichi in un senso e si razzoli peggio leggendo i pm degli altri.


 
Lo posso asserire perchè la delazione funziona in molti modi....

se io a te di non dire una certa cosa, ma tu hai un amico fidato al quale non puoi riferire questa cosa, lui però crede di non fare torto a nessuno se lo dice ai suoi due anici fidati. In questa catena si dice anche che questa informazione è arrivata "A", ma "A" dice che gliel'ha riferita "B", e via discorrendo........

Ti assicuro che il messaggi privati si moltiplicano e quello che doveva essere una confidenza, diventa una notizia pubblica......

Al termine di questa catena basta che una o più persone siano amici miei, che anch'io sono a conoscenza di questo traffico.......

E' chiaro il concetto?  Non servono superpoteri, basta avere qualche amico fidato


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il torrone? avevo letto terrone ...


il torrone dovevo metterlo tra virgolette essendo un riferimento fallico.... mentre terrone non mi sarei mai permesso in pubblico.

Scherzo con molti amici meridionali definendoli terroni, ma lo faccio solo quando ho la certezza che sia preso come scherzo e non come affermazione razziale


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha'... Scusa Bruja con tutto rispetto ma trovo Lancillotto parecchio offensivo, rientra dopo mesi a dire che siamo una manica di pettegoli... tutto molto vago e generico esattamente come quando se ne ando'... te lo dico senza problemi a me che ci sia o meno non fa nessuna differenza, anzi se devo leggere queste cazzate e veder rispolverata una polemica antica meglio fuori dalle balle...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda gli MP, se potete leggerli peggio per voi.


 
Mi spiace se tu ti sia offesa, ma ho dovuto constatare il tipo di accoglienza che ho avuto, e i "problemi" che quanlcuno (e non so chi) mi ha già creato, e non per ciò che ho fatto/scritto io, ma per ciò che scrivono gli altri.....

Vorrei vedere tu se al rientro dopo circa 5 mesi, non passano due ore, e già sei oggetto di pettegolezzo, come reagiresti...........


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi spiace se tu ti sia offesa, ma ho dovuto constatare il tipo di accoglienza che ho avuto, e i "problemi" che quanlcuno (e non so chi) mi ha già creato, e non per ciò che ho fatto/scritto io, ma per ciò che scrivono gli altri.....
> 
> Vorrei vedere tu se al rientro dopo circa 5 mesi, non passano due ore, e già sei oggetto di pettegolezzo, come reagiresti...........


L'unico motivo di petegolezzo che ho dato e do e il mio caratteraccio... forse tu hai dato altri motivi.
Non fare la prima donna perseguitata, se c'e un comportamento che trovo fastidioso e' proprio quello!

Tra le altre cose non mi pare tu sia sia stato accolto in malo modo, pero' vedi se dopo 24 ore di presenza ha gia' postato un j'accuse come cazzo vuoi ti si accolga?
Poi cosa  e dove scriverebbero questi altri? Bho'... vedi tu... e se hai qualcosa da dire a qualcuno fallo in privato.


----------



## Old lancillotto (13 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unico motivo di petegolezzo che ho dato e do e il mio caratteraccio... forse tu hai dato altri motivi.
> Non fare la prima donna perseguitata, se c'e un comportamento che trovo fastidioso e' proprio quello!
> 
> Tra le altre cose non mi pare tu sia sia stato accolto in malo modo, pero' vedi se dopo 24 ore di presenza ha gia' postato un j'accuse come cazzo vuoi ti si accolga?
> Poi cosa e dove scriverebbero questi altri? Bho'... vedi tu... e se hai qualcosa da dire a qualcuno fallo in privato.


Lo farei in privato se conoscessi i mittenti......

E se tu ti senti fuori da questa ridda, non serve che che partecipi.

Sai bene che con te ho sempre avuto un rapporto più che buono, anche quando ci sono state incomprensioni, abbiamo potuto chiarire senza problemi. Io sono sempre la stessa persona, ma per alcuni troppo "interessante" per non stuzzicarmi, e passami il termine "interessante"m vale come una preferenza tra andare a caccia, sparare al piccione, al piattello o al bersaglio fisso.

Non posso fare nomi, nemmeno io li conosco e chi mi riferisce certe cose lo fa con discrezione che io stesso avrei se mettessi in guardia un amico. A qualcuno do fastidio, ma da fastidio anche chi eventualmente possa rapportarsi con me perchè "sono tutti antagonisti di Bruja", strana questa cosa....

Cara Lettrice (con te so che posso usare termini affetuosi, sei al di sopra di ogni sospetto) ti assicuro che se ho adottato questa linea e ho aperto questo 3D, ho avuto i miei buoni motivi..... anzi, hai notato a che ora è stato postato???? Quello dovrebbe già dire qualcosa


----------



## Old unodinoi (13 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che tu sostieni che chi dice che non si possono leggere gli mp spara cazzate, facciamo un elenchino ad hoc:
> 
> Cosa serve per leggere degli MP a parte essere la polizia postale?
> Essere un acker?
> ...


Ho sempre pensato che tu fossi una persona intelligente ... mi sembra che da tue mail private inviatemi in tanti anni di conoscenza anche tu affermi di me ciò ( a meno che non erano cose false ma se così fosse me ne farò una ragione) ... ora è chiaro che chi ha fatto il forum "potrebbe e sottolineo potrebbe" leggere e far leggere. Affermare il contrario è una bugia. *Che poi si faccia o no questa è un'altra cosa*. Tecnicamente comunque è possibile.
Se qualcuno leggese i miei mp ... non mi importerebbe nulla. Non scrivo cose che non scriverei in chiaro. In tutti questo tempo ne avrò mandato una cinquantina più o meno ... verso persone che conoscevo già per lo più.
Dar aria alla bocca? Qui c'è qualcuno che è maestro nel farlo e ti vive accanto ... mi dispiace per te ma lo penso.
Tutto nasce, comunque, dal modo in cui si pone lancillotto. Lui scrive, io rispondo ... se la linea seguita non è la sua inizia a sparare ai quattro venti ... parlando di stupidità, ignoranza ... io mi prendo di tutto senza battere ciglio. Che imparino tutti a prendersi di tutto senza battere ciglio.


----------



## Old unodinoi (13 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi spiace se tu ti sia offesa, ma ho dovuto constatare il tipo di accoglienza che ho avuto, e i "problemi" che quanlcuno (e non so chi) mi ha già creato, e non per ciò che ho fatto/scritto io, ma per ciò che scrivono gli altri.....
> 
> *Vorrei vedere tu se al rientro dopo circa 5 mesi, non passano due ore, e già sei oggetto di pettegolezzo, come reagiresti*...........


io di te non sapevo nulla. ho scritto, così di getto, in risposta ai tuoi messaggi ... nel momento in cui leggo cazzate (per me sono tali) rispondo usando lo stesso metro. sei su un forum pubblico ... tu scrivi ciò che ti pare io scrivo ciò che mi pare. quale sarebbe il pettegolezzo? tu stesso hai scritto che hai usato il web per leggere e mettere annunci hot ... io ho scritto "che tu per cercare donne usi squallidi annunci". questo è un pettegolezzo? no è un ripetere ciò che hai scritto tu.
altro esempio: hai scritto che un tuo amico gay ecc. ecc. ecc. ... io facendo una battuta ho scritto "cambia compagnia". Da lì hai iniziato col dire che ti avevo fatto passare per gay .... tu hai un problema. pensi di essere l'ombelico del mondo!
ora non rispondermi che il mio problema è che sono un idiota ... lo so già!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2008)

che du maroni...


----------



## Old unodinoi (13 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che du maroni...


quando vedi massimo decimo meridio ... non leggere


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> quando vedi massimo decimo meridio ... non leggere


se devi fregarmi l'uomo e metterlo come avatar posso mandarti foto migliori


----------



## Old unodinoi (13 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se devi fregarmi l'uomo e metterlo come avatar posso mandarti foto migliori


t'ho fregato


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che tu fossi una persona intelligente ... mi sembra che da tue mail private inviatemi in tanti anni di conoscenza anche tu affermi di me ciò ( a meno che non erano cose false ma se così fosse me ne farò una ragione) ... ora è chiaro che chi ha fatto il forum "potrebbe e sottolineo potrebbe" leggere e far leggere. Affermare il contrario è una bugia. Che poi si faccia o no questa è un'altra cosa. Tecnicamente comunque è possibile.
> Se qualcuno leggese i miei mp ... non mi importerebbe nulla. Non scrivo cose che non scriverei in chiaro. In tutti questo tempo ne avrò mandato una cinquantina più o meno ... verso persone che conoscevo già per lo più.
> Dar aria alla bocca? Qui c'è qualcuno che è maestro nel farlo e ti vive accanto ... mi dispiace per te ma lo penso.
> Tutto nasce, comunque, dal modo in cui si pone lancillotto. Lui scrive, io rispondo ... se la linea seguita non è la sua inizia a sparare ai quattro venti ... parlando di stupidità, ignoranza ... *io mi prendo di tutto senza battere ciglio*. Che imparino tutti a prendersi di tutto senza battere ciglio.


e meno male...........


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io di te non sapevo nulla. ho scritto, così di getto, in risposta ai tuoi messaggi ... nel momento in cui leggo cazzate (per me sono tali) rispondo usando lo stesso metro. sei su un forum pubblico ... tu scrivi ciò che ti pare io scrivo ciò che mi pare. quale sarebbe il pettegolezzo? tu stesso hai scritto che hai usato il web per leggere e mettere annunci hot ... io ho scritto "che tu per cercare donne usi squallidi annunci". questo è un pettegolezzo? no è un ripetere ciò che hai scritto tu.
> altro esempio: hai scritto che un tuo amico gay ecc. ecc. ecc. ... io facendo una battuta ho scritto "cambia compagnia". Da lì hai iniziato col dire che ti avevo fatto passare per gay .... tu hai un problema. pensi di essere l'ombelico del mondo!
> ora non rispondermi che il mio problema è che sono un idiota ... lo so già!


Ribadisco, mai fatti annunci HOT e non ho ancora capito se capisci ciò che leggi. 

Se poi tu consigli a tutti quelli che hanno un amico gay di cambiare compagnia, scusa, ma sei razzista perchè discrimini i gay e li metti nel getto.

Il termine pettegolezzo poi si usa per indicare parole dette alle spalle delle persone, quindi non era riferito a te, a meno che tu attraverso mp abbia sparlato con amici tuoi, ma questo per fortuna non mi è dato di sapere.

Ora non fare tu l'egocentrico, non credere che ogni mia affermazione sia rivolta a te, io quando parlo a qualcuno lo "quoto".


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lo posso asserire perchè la delazione funziona in molti modi....
> 
> se io a te di non dire una certa cosa, ma tu hai un amico fidato al quale non puoi riferire questa cosa, lui però crede di non fare torto a nessuno se lo dice ai suoi due anici fidati. In questa catena si dice anche che questa informazione è arrivata "A", ma "A" dice che gliel'ha riferita "B", e via discorrendo........
> 
> ...


e sì.
tutto molto chiaro.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ribadisco, mai fatti annunci HOT e non ho ancora capito se capisci ciò che leggi.
> 
> *Se poi tu consigli a tutti quelli che hanno un amico gay di cambiare compagnia, scusa, ma sei razzista perchè discrimini i gay e li metti nel getto.*
> 
> ...


non ho ancora capito se capisci ciò che leggi.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lo farei in privato se conoscessi i mittenti......
> 
> E se tu ti senti fuori da questa ridda, non serve che che partecipi.
> 
> ...



Lancillotto, io ti dico sempre quello che penso o no? Io non credo tu stia sparando a cazzo, stai sparando nel mucchio ma vuoi colpire qualcuno in particolare.

Queste cose mi danno veramente fastidio da te come da un qualunque altro utente. Non voglio entrare nel merito pero' ti ripeto fatti anche un mea culpa... 

Posso capire i tuoi buoni motivi, ma non apprezzo che per fini puramente personali (tuoi) si debba risollevare la solita vecchia polemica... queste sono le beghe da forum che mi noiano...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ok, correggerò TUTTI in molti, tanti, diversi, ........
> 
> Certo che anche voi un po' di elasticità............


ti cedo la facoltà di darmi del tu.(giusto perché sono generosamente elastica)


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lancillotto, io ti dico sempre quello che penso o no? Io non credo tu stia sparando a cazzo, stai sparando nel mucchio ma vuoi colpire qualcuno in particolare.
> 
> Queste cose mi danno veramente fastidio da te come da un qualunque altro utente. Non voglio entrare nel merito pero' ti ripeto fatti anche un mea culpa...
> 
> Posso capire i tuoi buoni motivi, ma non apprezzo che per fini puramente personali (tuoi) si debba risollevare la solita vecchia polemica... queste sono le beghe da forum che mi noiano...


Cara Lettrice  (mi sembra di rispondere ad una rivista di sole donne)

Mi rispiego meglio

Non sparo nel mucchio per prendere uno in particolare, io ho sempre e sottolineo SEMPRE preso di petto chi dovevo prendere, "non ho mai parlato alla moglie perchè intendesse la suocera", se affermo in terza persona è perchè spererei che le persone che si divertono a "spettegolare", scegliessero un altro soggetto. Se mi concedi, credo sia una speranza che posso avere, almeno per il tipo di pettegolezzo odierno.

Alla fine mi sono convinto che non me ne frega nulla neanche del pettegolezzo, anche perchè davvero non mi importa di chi sparla e non ha il coraggio di affrontare me in privato e direttamente  (giusto per sapere chi sono questi utenti)

Il fatto che a te possa dar fastidio queste beghe, ti assicuro che neanche di questo me ne frega una beata fava, avete ingoiato cose ben peggiori delle mie lamentele, e le avete comunque sopportate. Se poi considero le cose che non ho digerito io e come il forum ha reagito, ancor meno mi devo preoccupare di disgustare questo o quell'utente.

A me che il tuo diventi un nuovo invito ad uscire dal forum, in fondo certi atteggiamenti passati sono serviti solo a questo! Rispettiamo tutti la netiquette e vedrai che io tornerò ad essere l'utente di sempre.

In quanto agli esami di coscienza, ti posso assicurare che li faccio tutti i giorni, con una tale spietatezza che le vostre analisi mi fanno un baffo. Ho avuto molto piacere a confrontarmi con voi perchè mi avete dato molti spunti di studio, ma non potevate andare così a fondo come sono andato io, ma proprio per questo esame che ho fatto che sto aspettando una sentenza e una pena da scontare, mentre invece io continuo a pagare pegno senza sapere quando scadrà la pena!!!

Io protesto per questo, anche perchè chi vuole aggravare la pena, non è parte in causa...

Io l'esame lo faccio, ma tu lo sei sicura di essere dalla parte giusta?????


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti cedo la facoltà di darmi del tu.(giusto perché sono generosamente elastica)


 
Cara Minerva

io non credo Le darò del Tu perchè sono profondamente rispettoso delle donne, soprattutto se anziane. La ringrazio comunque della Sua apertura mentale e disponibilità nei miei confronti


Umilmente

Cordiali Saluti


----------



## Iris (14 Luglio 2008)

*lancillotto*

Io non c'ho capito niente...ma comunque bentornato.

Fa troppo caldo per le polemiche, non credi?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Minerva
> 
> io non credo Le darò del Tu perchè sono profondamente rispettoso delle donne, *soprattutto se anziane*. La ringrazio comunque della Sua apertura mentale e disponibilità nei miei confronti
> 
> ...


ah..volevo dare il benvenuto a minerva.
con quel nick stai un amore!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Lettrice  (mi sembra di rispondere ad una rivista di sole donne)
> 
> Mi rispiego meglio
> 
> ...


scusa neh, ma siccome sono intermittente...famme capi'...

te stavi con Bruja e filavate d'amore e d'accordo, poi a seguito di malelingue pettegoli  t'ha sfankulato e mo' stai a fa' er teatrino pe' fa' capi'  all'interessata che so' tutte palle di invidiose.

Mah....di solito dove c'e' fumo c'e' anche arrosto... almeno sul mio barbecue....


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non c'ho capito niente...ma comunque bentornato.
> 
> Fa troppo caldo per le polemiche, non credi?


 
Veramente sotto il diluvio di questi giorni, qui qualcuno ha infilato le felpe......

Pensa che se c'è una cosa che non sopporto sono le polemiche.........


Grazie per il bentornato, spero di farmi riconoscere per cose più serie


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Veramente sotto il diluvio di questi giorni, qui qualcuno ha infilato le felpe......
> 
> *Pensa che se c'è una cosa che non sopporto sono le polemiche.........*
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah..volevo dare il benvenuto a minerva.
> con quel nick stai un amore!!


voglio stizzina con me


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa neh, ma siccome sono intermittente...famme capi'...
> 
> te stavi con Bruja e filavate d'amore e d'accordo, poi a seguito di malelingue pettegoli t'ha sfankulato e mo' stai a fa' er teatrino pe' fa' capi' all'interessata che so' tutte palle di invidiose.
> 
> Mah....di solito dove c'e' fumo c'e' anche arrosto... almeno sul mio barbecue....


 
Vedendo il tuo intervento ho scoperto che eri l'UNICO UTENTE nella mia lista IGNORATI, ti ho tolto perchè volevo vedere cosa avevi di tanto importante da dire, ma noto con tristezza che ti rimetterò tra gli ignorati


p.s.
Se poi vuoi avere chiarimenti, inizia con lo scrivere in italiano e a porre le domande giuste senza lasciar intendere che non te ne frega nulla delle risposte


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Minerva
> 
> io non credo Le darò del Tu perchè sono profondamente rispettoso delle donne, soprattutto *se anziane*. La ringrazio comunque della Sua apertura mentale e disponibilità nei miei confronti
> 
> ...


un vero signore insomma.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un vero signore insomma.


Può ringraziare chi ha dato una sana educazione


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> voglio stizzina con me


tornerò stizzina, ci terremo la manina e ricominceremo da zero


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Vedendo il tuo intervento ho scoperto che eri l'UNICO UTENTE nella mia lista IGNORATI, ti ho tolto perchè volevo vedere cosa avevi di tanto importante da dire, ma noto con tristezza che ti rimetterò tra gli ignorati
> 
> 
> p.s.
> Se poi vuoi avere chiarimenti, inizia con lo scrivere in italiano e a porre le domande giuste senza lasciar intendere che non te ne frega nulla delle risposte


ah ma allora sei razzista e ce l'hai col mio itagliano...























come se dice me ritengo soddisfatto della tua se pur criptica risposta...

me sa che te stai a spara' solo nei coglioni.... vedo 3 ergastoli all'orizzonte ed una chiave buttata via... e percio' ...fine pena...MAI!























Ps: che poi io ero attratto solo da Andreotti nel 3d...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e io cosa avrei detto di sbagliato?
> non hai fatto altro che confermare quanto da me asserito.
> *resta da appurare il come e il perché qualcuno abbia accesso agli mp degli utenti. o no?*


 
*che domande che fai Anna .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

*Lancillotto*

Una donna stupida può tener testa ad un uomo intelligente, ma  ce ne vuole una molto intelligente per tener testa ad un idiota. 
( R. Kipling  )

Oltretutto sei anche un gran cafone oggi (?).


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Visto che tu sostieni che chi dice che non si possono leggere gli mp spara cazzate, facciamo un elenchino ad hoc:
> 
> Cosa serve per leggere degli MP a parte essere la polizia postale?
> Essere un acker?
> ...


 

....... leggere i mp potrebbe forse servire ad una pluricornuta del forum?


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*cat*



Cat ha detto:


> ....... leggere i mp potrebbe forse servire ad una pluricornuta del forum?


No, forse servirebbe a sapere cosa pensa "chi di chi" in realtà, ma come sempre, dipende dall'importanza che si dà a chi scrive.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ....... leggere i mp potrebbe forse servire ad una pluricornuta del forum?


quindi  a te serve


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, forse servirebbe a sapere cosa pensa "chi di chi" in realtà, ma come sempre, dipende dall'importanza che si dà a chi scrive.....
> Bruja


 
..... o per verificare chi scrive a chi.....

......già....giààà


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, forse servirebbe a sapere cosa pensa "chi di chi" in realtà, ma come sempre, dipende dall'importanza che si dà a chi scrive.....
> Bruja


 
..... o per verificare chi scrive a chi.....

......già....giààà


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, forse servirebbe a sapere cosa pensa "chi di chi" in realtà, ma come sempre, dipende dall'importanza che si dà a chi scrive.....
> Bruja


beh pero' e' uno schifo esagerato e mi conferma sempre piu' l'inutilita' dei fora equiparabili a delle fogne, a dispetto della nobile funzione che altri attribuiscono, compresa te se non sbaglio...


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*Unodinoi*

Sostanzialmente hai ragione, ma una volta che ho detto che tutto é possibile (polizia postale, programmatore che ha creato il forum o chi ha le facoltà tecniche di violare qualunque sistema....) credi davvero che la maggior parte delle persone che frequentano questo forum abbiano interessi e curiosità a livello alzo zero da dedicare tempo e impegno per sapere quello che, lo ripeto, basta la sagacia e l'intelligenza per capirlo? O non é invece il solito argomento pretestuoso che a fasi alterne torna...  Decisamente Machiavelli non docet.
Comunque, come ho già detto, mi limito ad esporre le mie idee, non la mie valutazioni sui fatti o sulle persone. Mantengo quella che si chiama civiltà e rispetto, ed evito di sparare caxxate,  tanto più se il luogo é pieno di "croci rosse".
Cominque proprio per le tue apprezzabili considerazioni verso di me.... lo ripeto, parlo per me e non ho emanazioni di sorta, non mi sono mai servite, e rispondo per come io mi comporto. 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Cara Lettrice  (mi sembra di rispondere ad una rivista di sole donne)
> 
> Mi rispiego meglio
> 
> ...


Mi spiace dirti che non e' questione di parte giusta o sbagliata... io non sto da nessuna parte, quello che ti ho scritto e forse tu non hai capito e che, per motivi  tuoi puramente egoistici e personali non vedo perche' tu debba tirar fuori di nuovo queste polemiche... peggio ancora se del pettegolezzo non te ne frega niente, Pinocchio.

Io proprio i personaggi come te proprio non li capisco l'egocentrismo all'ennesima potenza... tu non spari nel mucchio sperando di beccarne uno... e no... avverti solo un malessere del forum quindi ne approfitti per spaccarle ulteriormente...

Ah, puoi risparmiarmi l'ironia del cara.


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente hai ragione, ma una volta che ho detto che tutto é possibile (polizia postale, programmatore che ha creato il forum o chi ha le facoltà tecniche di violare qualunque sistema....) credi davvero che la magior parte delle persone che frequentano questo forum abbiano interessi e curiosità a livello alzo zero da dedicare tempo e impegno per sapere quello che, lo ripeto, basta la sagacia e l'intelligenza per capirlo?
> Comunque, come ho già detto, mi limito ad esporre le mie idee, non la mie valutazioni sui fatti o sulle persone. Mantengo quella che si chiama civiltà e rispetto, e tanto più se il luogo é pieno di "croce rosse".
> E proprio per le tue apprezzabili considerazioni verso di me.... lo ripeto, parlo per me e non ho emanazioni di sorta, non mi sono mai servite.
> Bruja


 
....c'è chi usa il suo tempo per scrivere tanto nel forum...

.....e chi si diletta quasi esclusivamente a leggere i mp altrui...


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*cat*



Cat ha detto:


> ..... o per verificare chi scrive a chi.....
> 
> ......già....giààà


Dimentico sempre che sei una esperta tuttologa.
Bruja


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dimentico sempre che sei una esperta tuttologa.
> Bruja


 
....ti stai pisciando addosso lela?
....dimentichi che IO non ho facoltà di pass che possiedi tu e le tue comari moderatrici 

	
	
		
		
	


	























aker con H please......


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Logicamente con l'odore di merda arrivano le mosche


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Logicamente con l'odore di merda arrivano le mosche


 
non hai lavato il water stamane...mangiato pesante eh letti...?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Logicamente con l'odore di merda arrivano le mosche
















  hai riassunto in una frase il mio pensiero...
ma ancora state a rispondere e buttar benzina??
a volte per spegnere il fuoco basta una ciccatina ben mirata


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*.......*



Cat ha detto:


> ....c'è chi usa il suo tempo per scrivere tanto nel forum...
> 
> .....e chi si diletta quasi esclusivamente a leggere i mp altrui...


... oppure chi cerca le confidenze per poi usarle ad hoc, chi ricatta in base a quelle stesse confidenze, chi .... va beh, alla fine anche rispondere é un prestare attenzione.
Buona vita
Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Logicamente con l'odore di merda arrivano le mosche


vuoi dire che il profumo usato finora s'e' svaporato?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai riassunto in una frase il mio pensiero...
> ma ancora state a rispondere e buttar benzina??
> a volte per spegnere il fuoco basta una ciccatina ben mirata


Il fatto e' che proprio come temevo una tale cagata di thread non poteva che mettere in agitazione le mosche...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Luglio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ....c'è chi usa il suo tempo per scrivere tanto nel forum...
> 
> .....*e chi si diletta quasi esclusivamente a leggere i mp altrui..*.


Come?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente hai ragione, ma una volta che ho detto che tutto é possibile (polizia postale, programmatore che ha creato il forum o chi ha le facoltà tecniche di violare qualunque sistema....) credi davvero che la maggior parte delle persone che frequentano questo forum abbiano interessi e curiosità a livello alzo zero da dedicare tempo e impegno per sapere quello che, lo ripeto, basta la sagacia e l'intelligenza per capirlo? O non é invece il solito argomento pretestuoso che a fasi alterne torna... Decisamente Machiavelli non docet.
> Comunque, come ho già detto, mi limito ad esporre le mie idee, non la mie valutazioni sui fatti o sulle persone. Mantengo quella che si chiama civiltà e rispetto, ed evito di sparare caxxate, tanto più se il luogo é pieno di "croci rosse".
> Cominque proprio per le tue apprezzabili considerazioni verso di me.... lo ripeto, parlo per me e non ho emanazioni di sorta, non mi sono mai servite, e rispondo per come io mi comporto.
> Bruja


scusa ma cosa c'entra adesso il dedurre o meno -attraverso la sagacia, quello che la gente si scrive in mp, con il fatto che io ritengo scorretto farlo per principio, al di là del fatto che a qualcuno possa interessare farlo pittosto che no?
mi sembra di farneticare...mentre pensavo di esprimere un pensiero semplice...


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... oppure chi cerca le confidenze per poi usarle ad hoc, chi ricatta in base a quelle stesse confidenze, chi .... va beh, alla fine anche rispondere é un prestare attenzione.
> Buona vita
> Bruja


 
se talmente banale lela che si vede che non scopi da decenni...

usi le parole stupide e stolte delle tue comari....ti fa comodo così.....


cat non è attaccabile su questo.


sfido chiunque a dimostrare che cat ha divulgato faccende espresse in privato.
dicendo quando e cosa.



tu invece......


mi fai pena lela.


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Come?


chiedilo a lanci.


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

come moderatarice posso spaccare la faccia a tutti?


----------



## Old Cat (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come moderatarice posso spaccare la faccia a tutti?


 
signora moderatrice, come mai non ha ancora spostato nello scannatoio questa discussione?

ricevuto ordine di stop dall'alto?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come moderatarice posso spaccare la faccia a tutti?


da chi cominci?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come moderatarice posso spaccare la faccia a tutti?


Ecco.... finalmente puoi svolgere la funzione che hai sognato sin dall'età dello sviluppo.....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Mi chiedevo chi fosse stato a sputtanare EA... non ricordo bene chi mi aiuta?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo chi fosse stato a sputtanare EA... non ricordo bene chi mi aiuta?


se c'entrano gli americani, potrei prova' a darte na' mano...oseno' passo...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Luglio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> chiedilo a lanci.


Dico solo che prima di sparare a zero bisognerebbe spiegare le tecniche per entrare in un  Db mysql con poteri amministrativi e poi decifrare la criptatura dei messaggi privati, cosa sicuramente possibile ma non alla portata di tutti i cristiani.

Sono ormai 15 anni che cazzeggio con il pc, non sono un programmatore ne un hacker ho creato per sfizio siti e forum ...ho provato in questi infilarmi nei db....ma sinceramente non sono mai riuscito a tirarci fuori niente se non al massimo il mio nome come admin.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

lettrice,nei pm che stai mandando a x ti pregherei di usare un linguaggio meno volgare!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lettrice,nei pm che stai mandando a x ti pregherei di usare un linguaggio meno volgare!


Guarda che ieri ho letto i tuoi MP... stai lontana dal mio futuro marito...

Ora vado a finirmi di leggere gli MP di Lancillotto...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che ieri ho letto i tuoi MP... stai lontana dal mio futuro marito...
> 
> Ora vado a finirmi di leggere gli MP di Lancillotto...


lo so che li hai letti bastarda!! li ho trovati tutti sgualciti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




almeno lascia in ordine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 

ps quand'hai finito me li passi?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

come moderatrice posso mollare una ranza nei pm di lettrice asu e zyp?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Dico solo che prima di sparare a zero bisognerebbe spiegare le tecniche per entrare in un Db mysql con poteri amministrativi e poi decifrare la criptatura dei messaggi privati, cosa sicuramente possibile ma non alla portata di tutti i cristiani.
> 
> Sono ormai 15 anni che cazzeggio con il pc, non sono un programmatore ne un hacker ho creato per sfizio siti e forum ...ho provato in questi infilarmi nei db....ma sinceramente non sono mai riuscito a tirarci fuori niente se non al massimo il mio nome come admin.


quindi non è impossibile leggerli ma solo molto complicato...

mi fa sorridere un po' la storia del traffico tra chi scrive e chi riceve mp e, a questo punto, e dopo quello che hai spiegato tu, credo sia un passatempo forse anche più divertente...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

lettri, guarda che il tuo futuro marito si sta messaggiando con una delle più grandi z........      del forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	









anvedi !!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come moderatrice posso mollare una ranza nei pm di lettrice asu e zyp?


per accedere alla casella pm di zyp serve il codice pin


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per accedere alla casella pm di zyp serve il codice pin


Si, ma siccome è un file molto grosso prima bisogna Zypparlo......



















Che cagata di battuta......


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per accedere alla casella pm di zyp serve il codice pin


ma io li filtro con la ranza. Non c'è pin che tenga...


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Dico solo che prima di sparare a zero bisognerebbe spiegare le tecniche per entrare in un Db mysql con poteri amministrativi e poi decifrare la criptatura dei messaggi privati, cosa sicuramente possibile ma non alla portata di tutti i cristiani.
> 
> Sono ormai 15 anni che cazzeggio con il pc, non sono un programmatore ne un hacker ho creato per sfizio siti e forum ...ho provato in questi infilarmi nei db....ma sinceramente non sono mai riuscito a tirarci fuori niente se non al massimo il mio nome come admin.


A parte la veridicità di quello che hai detto, a monte deve esserci la voglia, l'ìinteresse e l'intenzione di fare certe cose, e se si pensa alla malafede non esite luogo inviolabile; e questo dovrebbe mettrere in pace tante manfrine sulla legittimità o meno di certe situazioni.  Sarò una sempliciotta ma per me l'interesse per quello che le persone si scrivono é pari a zero, prima di tutto perché sono fatti loro, e poi perché ho sempre pensato che in queste situazione che rasentano la privacy chi punta il dito é spesso chi conosce bene quel peccato per lunga frequentazione. 
Credo  sia più la paura che si sappia quello che si é scritto perché era fasullo o peggio, a far avere questi timori,  che lo sbandierare lo stendardo della privacy. La privacy nel web, é e resta una questione di netiquette e di vera etica comportamentale a tutto tondo....visto che sappiamo che alla bisogna si può entrare dovunque e comunque, lo fa sia la polizia postale che certe agenzie investigative. 
Affibbiare però questo potere in malafede e strumentalmente é solo uno sfruttare l'occasione trasferendo proprie antipatie e rivalse .... insomma chiacchiericcio da corridoio, specie se alla fine questi dati di fatto si dovrebbero sapere per obiettiva informazione generale.... inmsomma é uno scendere dal pero quando si é già a terra.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asu ti ho vista nella mia casella di MP... fuori dai cojons o chiamo la polizia postale...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi non è impossibile leggerli ma solo molto complicato...
> 
> mi fa sorridere un po' la storia del traffico tra chi scrive e chi riceve mp e, a questo punto, e dopo quello che hai spiegato tu, credo sia un passatempo forse anche più divertente...


In rete niente è impossibile, ma se fai una ricerca con google ti accorgerai che gente esperta fa fatica a recuperare anche la roba non privata, se i db sono criptati anche all'admin ci sarà un motivo no?.....volete fare due prove? create un sito php (cominciate pure con il php nuke che sono siti preconfezionati free)  con tanto di forum....parecchi provider danno spazio gratuito.....dopo aver cazzeggiato un pò per primo nei settaggi già cosa non indifferente per un neofita scaricatevi il db sul pc e provate a smanettarci un pò e poi ditemi qualcosa.
Tenedo presente che se smuovi na virgola senza sapere esattamente cosa fai ti ritrovi con un sito/forum da buttare nel cestino.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una donna stupida può tener testa ad un uomo intelligente, ma ce ne vuole una molto intelligente per tener testa ad un idiota.
> ( R. Kipling )
> 
> Oltretutto sei anche un gran cafone oggi (?).


 
e pensi di riuscire a tenermi testa?????

complimenti per la tua intelligenza dunque, forse sei specata per questo forum, io al posto tuo avrei altre mire, punterei più in alto e ignorerei questi poveri "idioti"


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Lancillotto guarda che ti ho visto nella casella di MP di Asu... smettila per favore...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> A parte la veridicità di quello che hai detto, a monte deve esserci la voglia, l'ìinteresse e l'intenzione di fare certe cose, e se si pensa alla malafede non esite luogo inviolabile; e questo dovrebbe mettrere in pace tante manfrine sulla legittimità o meno di certe situazioni. Sarò una sempliciotta ma per me l'interesse per quello che le persone si scrivono é pari a zero, prima di tutto perché sono fatti loro, e poi perché ho sempre pensato che in queste situazione che rasentano la privacy chi punta il dito é spesso chi conosce bene quel peccato per lunga frequentazione.
> Credo sia più la paura che si sappia quello che si é scritto perché era fasullo o peggio, a far avere questi timori, che lo sbandierare lo stendardo della privacy. La privacy nel web, é e resta una questione di netiquette e di vera etica comportamentale a tutto tondo....visto che sappiamo che alla bisogna si può entrare dovunque e comunque, lo fa sia la polizia postale che certe agenzie investigative.
> Affibbiare però questo potere in malafede e strumentalmente é solo uno sfruttare l'occasione trasferendo proprie antipatie e rivalse .... insomma chiacchiericcio da corridoio, specie se alla fine questi dati di fatto si dovrebbero sapere per obiettiva informazione generale.... inmsomma é uno scendere dal pero quando si é già a terra.
> Bruja


una cosa ti va riconosciuta: fra le tante tue doti, hai anche la capacità di portare un discorso dove vuoi tu.
stai dicendo che chi si preoccupa che i suoi mp vengano letti, in realtà si preoccupa che si scopra che ha detto falsità... ma ti rendi almeno conto?
qui si sta discutendo del fatto che qualcuno può leggere la corrispondenza privata fra forumisti... e tu rispondi che l'unico problema è questo?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> una cosa ti va riconosciuta: fra le tante tue doti, hai anche la capacità di portare un discorso dove vuoi tu.
> stai dicendo che chi si preoccupa che i suoi mp vengano letti, in realtà si preoccupa che si scopra che ha detto falsità... ma ti rendi almeno conto?
> qui si sta discutendo del fatto che qualcuno può leggere la corrispondenza privata fra forumisti... e tu rispondi che l'unico problema è questo?


vuoi che molli una ranza che cancella tutti i pm anche a lei?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e pensi di riuscire a tenermi testa?????
> 
> complimenti per la tua intelligenza dunque, forse sei specata per questo forum, io al posto tuo avrei altre mire, punterei più in alto e ignorerei questi poveri "idioti"


ecco...4 ergastoli mo'...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Asu ti ho vista nella mia casella di MP... fuori dai cojons o chiamo la polizia postale...


era la tua??? 










ma io credevo fosse quella di moltimodi...
ehm, fai finta di non avere visto niente eh??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era la tua???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto organizzando una festa nella casella privata di Persa/Ritrovata... vieni e porta i tuoi amici...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ecco...4 ergastoli mo'...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto organizzando una festa nella casella privata di Persa/Ritrovata... vieni e porta i tuoi amici...


c'è roba bbbona??


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirti che non e' questione di parte giusta o sbagliata... io non sto da nessuna parte, quello che ti ho scritto e forse tu non hai capito e che, per motivi tuoi puramente egoistici e personali non vedo perche' tu debba tirar fuori di nuovo queste polemiche... peggio ancora se del pettegolezzo non te ne frega niente, Pinocchio.
> 
> Io proprio i personaggi come te proprio non li capisco l'egocentrismo all'ennesima potenza... tu non spari nel mucchio sperando di beccarne uno... e no... avverti solo un malessere del forum quindi ne approfitti per spaccarle ulteriormente...
> 
> Ah, puoi risparmiarmi l'ironia del cara.


 
Il cara non è ironico, per te ho sempre avuto un occhio di riguardo sincero e onesto.

Io non sto spaccando nulla perchè il forum è quello che è perchè altri lo hanno portato a quello livello di confronto, mi ricorda una stanza del forum di tradimento.it che ormai mi rifiutavo di frequentare perchè lo sproloquio era l'unico modo di rapportarsi.

Continui ad attribuirmi tante caratteristiche che mie proprio non sono, qui gli egocentrici sono quelli che intervengono su ogni 3D pur non avendo nulla da dire, ma solo per mostrare che sono passati ed intervenuti. Spesso questi egocentrici portano O.T ogni argomento e vieni a dire a me che sono egocentrico perchè qualcuno ancora cerca di recarmi disagio perchè non si fa gli affari suoi???

Lettrice io non sono ecocentrico, ho tanti altri difetti, ma non proprio questo.

Ti rispiego che il pettegolezzo a me non fa un baffo, purtroppo però crea disagio a Bruja che non sa più cosa rispondere, lo incassa e si lascia irritare, e da questo che mi voglio difendere. 

Se avete da dire qualcosa a Bruja su di me o per me o su chi si relaziona a me o su ciò che pensate di me, CAZZO, FATELO CON ME!!!!!

Ci penserò io a rispondervi adeguatamente ai modi e termini che voi userete


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è roba bbbona??


Chiaro... MP belli stagionati... roba succosa... pop corn e birra portateli da casa..


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> e pensi di riuscire a tenermi testa?????
> 
> complimenti per la tua intelligenza dunque, forse sei specata per questo forum, io al posto tuo avrei altre mire, punterei più in alto e ignorerei questi poveri "idioti"


Scusa eh ... qua l'idiota e' solo uno: TU (in questo caso) ... ma ti rendi conto di cosa hai provocato? ... capisci?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il cara non è ironico, per te ho sempre avuto un occhio di riguardo sincero e onesto.
> 
> Io non sto spaccando nulla perchè il forum è quello che è perchè altri lo hanno portato a quello livello di confronto, mi ricorda una stanza del forum di tradimento.it che ormai mi rifiutavo di frequentare perchè lo sproloquio era l'unico modo di rapportarsi.
> 
> ...


scusate, ma mandarle a fanculo, visto che Vi rompono le scatole, no?
è da anni che dite sempre le stesse cose ed aprite mo tu mo lei post per dire che vi tormentano con i mp.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lancillotto guarda che ti ho visto nella casella di MP di Asu... smettila per favore...


 
accidenti, mi hai beccato......


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> una cosa ti va riconosciuta: fra le tante tue doti, hai anche la capacità di portare un discorso dove vuoi tu.
> stai dicendo che chi si preoccupa che i suoi mp vengano letti, in realtà si preoccupa che si scopra che ha detto falsità... ma ti rendi almeno conto?
> qui si sta discutendo del fatto che qualcuno può leggere la corrispondenza privata fra forumisti... e tu rispondi che l'unico problema è questo?


Mi rendo conto benissimo di quello che TU hai sostenuto, questo non é l'unico problema perché il problema é che ci si sta stracciando le vesti per qualcosa che nel web si può fare, ma solo se se ne hanno i modi e le capacità.
Ergo i famosi superpoteri sono interpretati in modo mnegativo artatamente. In tutti i forum chi ne ha la gestione li ha, ma un conto é leggere gli mp ed altro é vedere semplicemente e "per caurtela" chi magari entra per fare danni e si nasconde, e sempre all'Admin bisogna fare capo. Quindi lo ripeto, leggere la corrispondenda degli utenti é cosa assolutamente non praticabile nel senso in cui la avevi intesa tu, non esistono questi poteri e chi potrebbe farlo, se volesse, ma per ordine giudiziale sarebbe l'Admin. Sempre che tu non creda che lui abbia questo tipo di passatempo.... 
Questo é quanto, qualunque altra illazione é fantasia perché nei poteri dati ai moderatori dall'Admin ed a me dalla Proprietà questa facoltà NON rientra. Spero di essere stata chiara ed intelleggibile... le altre mie valutazioni riguardano il merito sull'essere interessata a questo tipo di curiosità....
Ti conosco per persona piuttosto sagace e come vedi le mie rispostesono serie ed evito la burletta, né mi ci tuffo in mezzo sciacallando ... parlo da dialogante a dialogante, quindi credo non ci siano altri fraintendimenti. 
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa eh ... qua l'idiota e' solo uno: TU (in questo caso) ... ma ti rendi conto di cosa hai provocato? ... capisci?


 
Vuoi vedere cosa hanno provato a casa mia certi interventi di certe comari??????

Scusami, ma del forum me ne frega meno che di casa mia


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa eh ... qua l'idiota e' solo uno: TU (in questo caso) ... ma ti rendi conto di cosa hai provocato? ... capisci?


ma dai non infierire... per me c'ha la neuro in cortocircuito... hai visto le sue Olimpiadi???

e sbadabin e sbadabam alla lunga...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> accidenti, mi hai beccato......


ti pregherei di bussare prima di ficcarti nella mia casella. Mi piace essere sempre ben presentabile..


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusate, ma mandarle a fanculo, visto che Vi rompono le scatole, no?
> è da anni che dite sempre le stesse cose ed aprite mo tu mo lei post per dire che vi tormentano con i mp.


Anna A,  io ce li mando in continuazione!!!! Ma loro non ci vanno!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti pregherei di bussare prima di ficcarti nella mia casella. Mi piace essere sempre ben presentabile..


 
Guarda che tu eri assente, ecco perchè sono entrato, solo che non sapevo che avevi il cane da guardia.....


E poi avevo sbagliato stanza.....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti pregherei di bussare prima di ficcarti nella mia casella. Mi piace essere sempre ben presentabile..


ue' io sto per tirare lo sciacquone, percio' chi c'e' c'e' ...poi nun ve lamentate...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Anna A, io ce li mando in continuazione!!!! Ma loro non ci vanno!!!!!!!


dovrebbe farlo anche bruja...
ma dico io... cavolo importa agli altri dei cavoli vostri?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

*OT*

Il party si e' spostato dalla casella MP di Persa a quella di Iris... ma non fate casino che e' una precisina...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

*uno spettacolo penoso*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere cosa hanno provato a casa mia certi interventi di certe comari??????
> 
> Scusami, ma del forum me ne frega meno che di casa mia


ho l'impressione che tu stia sprofondando nella sgradevolezza come nelle sabbie mobili.
fermati per il rispetto che devi alla tua donna.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dovrebbe farlo anche bruja...
> ma dico io... cavolo importa agli altri dei cavoli vostri?


 

forse che siamo TROPPO personaggi e TROPPO ingombranti???


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il party si e' spostato dalla casella MP di Persa a quella di Iris... ma non fate casino che e' una precisina...


qualcuno ha visto le mie mutande?? non so più in che casella le ho lasciate. ...


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Guarda che tu eri assente, ecco perchè sono entrato, solo che non sapevo che avevi il cane da guardia.....
> 
> 
> E poi avevo sbagliato stanza.....


ecco..voleva penetrare la mia casella postale...
per fortuna le  ho messo la mutanda di ghisa..


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che tu stia sprofondando nella sgradevolezza come nelle sabbie mobili.
> fermati per il rispetto che devi alla tua donna.


ex, se non ho capito male...ma non mi aggiorna...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Mi raccomando usate il preservativo visto che penetrate caselle diverse in continuazione...


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dai non infierire... per me c'ha la neuro in cortocircuito... hai visto le sue Olimpiadi???
> 
> e sbadabin e sbadabam alla lunga...


C'ho il provider che fa lo stronzo oggi, ogni tanto si stacca


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto le mie mutande?? non so più in che casella le ho lasciate. ...


da me sei venuta senza....

vuoi le mie???


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> da me sei venuta senza....
> 
> vuoi le mie???


ma non sono venuta da te.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  eri tu????


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> forse che siamo TROPPO personaggi e TROPPO ingombranti???


ma non credo sai?
io ho un'altra idea, ma proprio perché non amo farmi i cavoli degli altri me la tengo per me.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> forse che siamo TROPPO personaggi e TROPPO ingombranti???


e meno male che non te la tiri...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno ha visto le mie mutande?? non so più in che casella le ho lasciate. ...




















questa è da incorniciare...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'ho il provider che fa lo stronzo oggi, ogni tanto si stacca


pensa te manco na' macchina ce la fa' a sopportarlo, figurt'...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non sono venuta da te....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e gia'... eh pero'???


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e gia'... eh pero'???


apperò!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












tomo tomo cacchio cacchio....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> apperò!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tze'...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho l'impressione che tu stia sprofondando nella sgradevolezza come nelle sabbie mobili.
> fermati per il rispetto che devi alla tua donna.


 
Dovrei aprire un 3D apposta per questo argomento, ma so che se lo facessi mi troverei nuovamente a litigare con tutto il forum.

Io amo mia moglie e la rispetto proprio perchè con lei ho deciso di vivere la mia vita, ho sbagliato, ma non ho sbagliato da fidanzati (come oggi spesso accade) o dopo 2 o 3 anni (questo accade ancor più spesso), io ho sbagliato dopo 15 anni di convivenza, dopo aver passato tanti di quelle traversie che non basterebbe una vita intera per affrontarle tutte, ho sbagliato quando ormai ero sfinito da situazioni pesantissime, ma non ho voglia di rimettermi a discutere di quello.

Io rispetto mia moglie e io non sto sprofondando, riferisco solo ciò che avviene nella vita reale, ciò che alcuni utenti virtuali riescono a fare con la loro infamia e la loro "falsa amicizia".

Ricordo ancora una frase di mesi fa "sono sua amica e quindi sono nel diritto di dirle quello che penso....", ma come si fanno ad affermare questa cose????

Tutte queste amiche non sono presenti quando devi davvero affrontare i problemi di tutti i giorni, come possono arrogarsi il diritto di entrare in una discussione o crearne di nuove con il solo merito "sono un amico/a" e prendere una parte giudicando l'altra???


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco..voleva *penetrare* la mia casella postale...
> per fortuna le ho messo la mutanda di ghisa..


 
Ti prego non usare questi termini con me, qualcuno potrebbe riferire che ci ho provato anche con te


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non credo sai?
> io ho un'altra idea, ma proprio perché non amo farmi i cavoli degli altri me la tengo per me.


Se credi di non doverla dirla pubblicamente, mandala in MP, poi valuterò se può avere senso


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dovrei aprire un 3D apposta per questo argomento, ma so che se lo facessi mi troverei nuovamente a litigare con tutto il forum.
> 
> Io amo mia moglie e la rispetto proprio perchè con lei ho deciso di vivere la mia vita, ho sbagliato, ma non ho sbagliato da fidanzati (come oggi spesso accade) o dopo 2 o 3 anni (questo accade ancor più spesso), io ho sbagliato dopo 15 anni di convivenza, dopo aver passato tanti di quelle traversie che non basterebbe una vita intera per affrontarle tutte, ho sbagliato quando ormai ero sfinito da situazioni pesantissime, ma non ho voglia di rimettermi a discutere di quello.
> 
> ...


se la ami e lei ti ama... chiudete tutti e due con il forum, visto che, a parte i problemi oggettivo/pratici che avete, non ne avete di tipo sentimentale.
ma chi ve lo fa fare di litigare per colpa di persone infelici?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Dovrei aprire un 3D apposta per questo argomento, ma so che se lo facessi mi troverei nuovamente a litigare con tutto il forum.
> 
> Io amo mia moglie e la rispetto proprio perchè con lei ho deciso di vivere la mia vita, ho sbagliato, ma non ho sbagliato da fidanzati (come oggi spesso accade) o dopo 2 o 3 anni (questo accade ancor più spesso), io ho sbagliato dopo 15 anni di convivenza, dopo aver passato tanti di quelle traversie che non basterebbe una vita intera per affrontarle tutte, ho sbagliato quando ormai ero sfinito da situazioni pesantissime, ma non ho voglia di rimettermi a discutere di quello.
> 
> ...


mah!!!??

sentimenti provati in modo bizzarro...

comunque...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se credi di non doverla dirla pubblicamente, mandala in MP, poi valuterò se può avere senso


con i mp ho chiuso.
non credo di doverla dire pubblicamente. quello che pensavo giusto dire l'ho detto.


----------



## Old Angel (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se credi di non doverla dirla pubblicamente, mandala in MP, poi valuterò se può avere senso


Che scherzi? è il sistema migliore per renderla pubblica


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi? è il sistema migliore per renderla pubblica


 
ma se è vera  questa storia dei pm io sono sputtanata...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi? è il sistema migliore per renderla pubblica


uoh yeh... come il mantra di una canzone reggae...


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se la ami e lei ti ama... chiudete tutti e due con il forum, visto che, a parte i problemi oggettivo/pratici che avete, non ne avete di tipo sentimentale.
> ma chi ve lo fa fare di litigare per colpa di persone infelici?


Io con il forum ho chiuso più di una volta......... però ha anche ricevuto segni di stima da molte persone che mi hanno chiesto di restare.

Dato che io non sono QUESTO personaggio, ma quello che soltimente sviscera gli argomenti e i concetti più profondi, credo di avere anche altro da dare


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Qualcuno ha abusivamente penetrato la mia casella... bastardi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se è vera  questa storia dei pm io sono sputtanata...


ma va' che ce guadagni invece...sapessero...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se è vera questa storia dei pm io sono sputtanata...


se scopro che ci hai provato con oscuro ti sistemo le penne.
capito stizzina?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> con i mp ho chiuso.
> non credo di doverla dire pubblicamente. quello che pensavo giusto dire l'ho detto.


 
Rispetto il tuo pensiero, e ti faccio i complimenti per la fermezza


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Che scherzi? è il sistema migliore per renderla pubblica


Volevo rassicurare con il fatto che sono convinto che nessuno vada a leggerli, e se li leggessero, poveri loro............


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io con il forum ho chiuso più di una volta......... però ha anche ricevuto segni di stima da molte persone che mi hanno chiesto di restare.
> 
> *Dato che io non sono QUESTO personaggio, ma quello che soltimente sviscera gli argomenti e i concetti più profondi, credo di avere anche altro da dare*



Ottimo allora evita questo tipo di thread... veramente non fai altro che alimentare i pettegolezzi che tanto dici di odiare.

Se tu avessi semplicemente ignorato le voci si sarebbero spente da sole... invece no, quindi beccati sto processo


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha abusivamente penetrato la mia casella... bastardi


è rimasta incinta???


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io con il forum ho chiuso più di una volta......... però ha anche ricevuto segni di stima da molte persone che mi hanno chiesto di restare.
> 
> Dato che io non sono QUESTO personaggio, ma quello che soltimente sviscera gli argomenti e i concetti più profondi, credo di avere anche altro da dare


e allora impara a fregartene di quello che dice la gente.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> è rimasta incinta???


tranquillo qua so' devoti alla madonna...

o madonnina mia
che hai partorito senza peccare,
facci peccare senza partorire!


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va' che ce guadagni invece...sapessero...


 senza guadagno la remissione è certa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Anna A ha detto:


> se scopro che ci hai provato con oscuro ti sistemo le penne.
> capito stizzina?


  ci ho provato col tastino quote 2...ma mi ha rifiutata


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> è rimasta incinta???


E' gia la terza volta, ha partorito Sgargiula, Sbarella e Antonio La Trippa... tutti figli illegittimi..


----------



## Old Angel (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se è vera  questa storia dei pm io sono sputtanata...


Se fosse vera (cosa di cui dubito) una denuncia alla polizia postale con tanto di richiesta danni......qui oltre all'hackeraggio ci sta anche la lesione della privacy altrui due reati non indifferenti...specialmente in questo periodo...chi dovesse fare ciò deve essere mooolto all'occhio a non lasciare tracce, cosa non molto facile in rete.

E' vero che su internet si può fare di tutto...ma attenzione è un arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza guadagno la remissione è certa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















patti chiari amicizia lunga.


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo allora evita questo tipo di thread... veramente non fai altro che alimentare i pettegolezzi che tanto dici di odiare.
> 
> Se tu avessi semplicemente ignorato le voci si sarebbero spente da sole... invece no, quindi beccati sto processo


 
Amore, senti pussi pussi......

Il processo io lo subisco in casa quando qualcuno fomenta le discussioni........ e subisco il processo solo per "le intenzioni" che non sono le MIE.........

Sarei ben contento se i processi me li faceste in chiaro, saprei tenere testa a tutti, tanto non potrebbe mai essere peggio di quando mi avete spellato cm per cm e mi avete cosparso di sale


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> patti chiari amicizia lunga.


pulisciti un pò gli ultimi pm che sono proprio una porcheria!!


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

spegnetelo


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> spegnetelo


accendiamolo invece...


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> spegnetelo


lo fa anche a te?


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e allora impara a fregartene di quello che dice la gente.


ACCIDENTI (per non dire altro)

Io me ne frego della genta, chiedo alla gente di non importunare mia moglie in privato per quello che riguarda me, se avete da dirle qualcosa che mi riguarda, abbiate l'accortezza di farlo anche con me


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> accendiamolo invece...


non ce n'e' bisogno


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pulisciti un pò gli ultimi pm che sono proprio una porcheria!!


ma non li ha ancora letti... come faccio a fare?


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

a fuoco la pelata


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' gia la terza volta, ha partorito Sgargiula, Sbarella e Antonio La Trippa... tutti figli illegittimi..


e metterle la pillola nell'acqua minerale???


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Amore, senti pussi pussi......
> 
> Il processo io lo subisco in casa quando qualcuno fomenta le discussioni........ e subisco il processo solo per "le intenzioni" che non sono le MIE.........
> 
> Sarei ben contento se i processi me li faceste in chiaro, saprei tenere testa a tutti, tanto non potrebbe mai essere peggio di quando mi *avete spellato cm per cm e mi avete cosparso di sale*



Esattamente come si fa col baccala' ... (guarda questa te la sei cercata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

Lancillotto aridaje questo j'accuse al vento e' inutile... o sputtani o taci... mi pare ti dissi la stessa cosa tempo fa... anche perche' corri il rischio di richiamare mosche, come infatti e' successo, ma le mosche romponon i coglioni a tua moglie non a te.

Tutto qui ne piu' ne meno


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a fuoco la pelata


 
vuoi spegnermi e poi darmi fuoco????

Forse sei confusa!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esattamente come si fa col baccala' ... (guarda questa te la sei cercata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, seguirò il tuo consiglio, su questo 3D non scrivo più


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

*Bruja*

Crotala guarda che a tuo marito puzzano gli MP... fagli mettere un Arbre Magique...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ACCIDENTI (per non dire altro)
> 
> Io me ne frego della genta, chiedo alla gente di non importunare mia moglie in privato per quello che riguarda me, se avete da dirle qualcosa che mi riguarda, abbiate l'accortezza di farlo anche con me


ma scusa, anche se non risponderai, pero' io mi chiedo (era il senso del post primordiale), se a mia moglie si presentasse una teoria di personcine che sono state da me "collaudate" o ci si e' fermati alla prenotazione del giro di prova, la vedrei dura poi per me, invocare e sbandierare il pettegolezzo.

o no?boh?


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

Basta, io vado a farmi una pennichella ... mi sono gia annoiata abbastanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A piu' tardi 






























... forse.


----------



## Old fischio (14 Luglio 2008)

*buongiooorno!*

..posso chiedere le età di lor signori Bruja e Lancillotto?
..banale curiosità statistica!


PS ..è scomparso un ciocco di polline dal cassettino in basso nella mia casella... lettrice o brugola.. non ne sapete niente voi???


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Crotala guarda che a tuo marito puzzano gli MP... fagli mettere un Arbre Magique...


Veramente pensavo all'Orange ma é difficile reperirlo ormai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..posso chiedere le età di lor signori Bruja e Lancillotto?
> ..banale curiosità statistica!
> 
> 
> PS ..è scomparso un ciocco di polline dal cassettino in basso nella mia casella... lettrice o brugola.. non ne sapete niente voi???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvFxG3rZQ2E


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Veramente pensavo all'Orange ma é difficile reperirlo ormai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non fare troppo la difficile... la puzza e' intollerabile... ci deve essere qualche messaggio marcio...


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ..
> 
> PS ..è scomparso un ciocco di polline dal cassettino in basso nella mia casella... lettrice o brugola.. non ne sapete niente voi???


ah..era polline??? mi pareva un ciocchetto di lucido da scarpe e l'ho regalato al flilippino


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*fischio*



fischio ha detto:


> ..posso chiedere le età di lor signori Bruja e Lancillotto?
> ..banale curiosità statistica!
> 
> 
> PS ..è scomparso un ciocco di polline dal cassettino in basso nella mia casella... lettrice o brugola.. non ne sapete niente voi???


 
Banale curiosità statistica in questo frangente ed in questo contesto?.... lo sa mezzo forum che fra noi c'é una forte differenza d'età, ma dubito che sia questo il vero problema non solo nella nostra ma in qualunque coppia visto il successo circa la consultazione di questo forum anche fra persone in crisi coetanee.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' gia la terza volta, ha partorito Sgargiula, Sbarella e Antonio La Trippa... tutti figli illegittimi..


guarda che anche omo erettus è in parte tuo... non fare figli e figliastri...


----------



## Iris (14 Luglio 2008)

*Bruja*

Posso sapere quanto portate di scarpe, tu e Lancillotto?
Sai, non ci ho capito una mazza ferrata, ma è per amor di statistica


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

*OT*

Il party si sposta dalla casella MP di Iris a quella di Lupa...occhio che Lupa e' armata qualcuno rimanga alla porta...


----------



## Old fischio (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Banale curiosità statistica in questo frangente ed in questo contesto?.... lo sa mezzo forum che fra noi c'é una forte differenza d'età, ma dubito che sia questo il vero problema non solo nella nostra ma in qualunque coppia visto il successo circa la consultazione di questo forum anche fra persone in crisi coetanee.
> Bruja


ah..beh.. io non lo sapevo.. e ora non volendo, lo so.. anche questa è una prova, di come le cose si sanno in tanti modi .. come non chiesto allora!
Fischio


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Banale curiosità statistica in questo frangente ed in questo contesto?.... lo sa mezzo forum che fra noi c'é una forte differenza d'età, ma dubito che sia questo il vero problema non solo nella nostra ma in qualunque coppia visto il successo circa la consultazione di questo forum anche fra persone in crisi coetanee.
> Bruja


per esempio io non lo sapevo.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ah..beh.. io non lo sapevo.. e ora non volendo, lo so.. anche questa è una prova, di come le cose si sanno in tanti modi .. come non chiesto allora!
> Fischio


sei sempre il solito... come sai complicare le cose tu.. nessuno


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per esempio io non lo sapevo.


neanch'io.e mi auguro che sia lui il più _*anziano*_


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il party si sposta dalla casella MP di Iris a quella di Lupa...occhio che Lupa e' armata qualcuno rimanga alla porta...


Ma c'è qualcosa di interessante da leggere?
Non è che ci si annoia?


----------



## Old fischio (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei sempre il solito... come sai complicare le cose tu.. nessuno


eh.. ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione quando le dipani? ..taglio qua, sciogli la.. ahò.. io risolvo!
..sta cosa me pare nu poc atavica.. cmq.. fatti vostri


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io.e mi auguro che sia lui il più _*anziano*_


mi sa di no.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> eh.. ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione quando le dipani? ..taglio qua, sciogli la.. ahò.. io risolvo!
> ..sta cosa me pare nu poc atavica.. cmq.. fatti vostri


fatti vostri di chi?
ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io.e mi auguro che sia lui il più _*anziano*_


hai sprecato un augurio... ma comunque s'evinceva...sei distratta...


----------



## Old fischio (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> fatti vostri di chi?
> ma che stai a dì?


fatti vostri... lorooooo! 
non mi pare di averti mai intravisto in beghe private pubblicate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























...è un complimento, sappilo!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> fatti vostri... lorooooo!
> non mi pare di averti mai intravisto in beghe private pubblicate!
> 
> 
> ...


è che so sempre impegnata in sturbi e controsturbi molto piccanti in mp 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi resta poco tempo per i pettegolezzi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

qualche cilatrone mi ha fregato due sigarette e un pacchetto di caramelle dalla casella.
Siete un branco di cialtroni, pettegoli, cafoni, racchii /e polemici rompipalle.
comunque io oggi sono a casa mentre voi lavorate (si fa per dire lavorate....)


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2008)

*MEDUSA*

SE VUOI HO UN BEL SIGARO CUBANO.......!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma c'è qualcosa di interessante da leggere?
> Non è che ci si annoia?


giusy, intervisteremo moni ovadia solo per non farti annoiare; peccato che moni ovadia a me faccia venir sonno alle tette...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE VUOI HO UN BEL SIGARO CUBANO.......!!


a proposito di fetenti...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> SE VUOI HO UN BEL SIGARO CUBANO.......!!















come osi rivolgerti a me ,viriginale figura eterea del forum, con queste volgarità???


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusy, intervisteremo moni ovadia solo per non farti annoiare; peccato che moni ovadia a me faccia venir sonno alle tette...


Noto un certo tono sarcastico....


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*gulp*



Iris ha detto:


> Posso sapere quanto portate di scarpe, tu e Lancillotto?
> Sai, non ci ho capito una mazza ferrata, ma è per amor di statistica


 
Ammetto di essere baciata dalla fortuna.... ho il piede da campionario e compro sempre a prezzo d'affezione marche prestigiose ..... mio malgrado e quasi a mia insaputa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*hem*



Asudem ha detto:


> come osi rivolgerti a me ,viriginale figura eterea del forum, con queste volgarità???


Scusa potresti precisare etimologicamente virginale, eterea  etc... quasi ero arrivata a pensare che fossero delle calamità!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2008)

*..............*

INVECE DI RINGRAZIARE...LA MIA GENEROSITà....DISPONIBILITà....MI VILIPENDIATE?VERGOGNATEVI...E ACCONTENTATEVI DELLE SIGARETTE...!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Noto un certo tono sarcastico....


dici?
ebbene sì. era sarcastica ma te lo meritavi.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa potresti precisare etimologicamente virginale, eterea  etc... quasi ero arrivata a pensare che fossero delle calamità!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi non le considero più tali...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> INVECE DI RINGRAZIARE...LA MIA GENEROSITà....DISPONIBILITà....MI VILIPENDIATE?VERGOGNATEVI...E ACCONTENTATEVI DELLE SIGARETTE...!!


passerò alla pipa e me ne farò una ragione..
è tutta la vita che voglio fumare la pipa ma mi scassano tutti dicendo che è volgare e che vengono i denti neri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




da vecchia sarò una fumatrice accanita di pipa , sdentata e rompipalle


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dici?
> ebbene sì. era sarcastica ma te lo meritavi.


E perchè?


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2008)

*MEDUSA*

CI HO UNA PIPA....COLOR BIANCO CARNE...CON ESCRESCENZA ROSA ALLA FINE....CON SPICCATO VIOLACEO AI BORDI...è UNA BELLA PIPA....UN PIPONE DIREI...MA TU ABITUATA ALLA MINI SIGARETTE NE POTRESTI RISENTIRE....!!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> E perchè?


perché se il 3d è una noia una non arriva alla 27 pagina per capirlo.
ogni tanto fai la pirletti sapendo di farla. tutto qua.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché se il 3d è una noia una non arriva alla 27 pagina per capirlo.
> ogni tanto fai la pirletti sapendo di farla. tutto qua.


Anna, hai capito male, non mi riferivo al thread.... Ho solo risposto a Lettrice riguardo il party negli mp, continuando a scherzare... Non scriverei mai che un thread è noioso....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> CI HO UNA PIPA....COLOR BIANCO CARNE...CON ESCRESCENZA ROSA ALLA FINE....CON SPICCATO VIOLACEO AI BORDI...è UNA BELLA PIPA....UN PIPONE DIREI...MA TU ABITUATA ALLA MINI SIGARETTE NE POTRESTI RISENTIRE....!!


anna ,ti pregherei di rimettere il guinzaglio al tuo ganzo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quando inizia così ..mi fa paura..


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anna ,ti pregherei di rimettere il guinzaglio al tuo ganzo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un fetente, lo so...
ma io sono peggio di lui


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un fetente, lo so...
> ma io sono peggio di lui
















  ce n'est pas possible!!


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*???*



Asudem ha detto:


> passerò alla pipa e me ne farò una ragione..
> è tutta la vita che voglio fumare la pipa ma mi scassano tutti dicendo che è volgare e che vengono i denti neri...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stai scherzando? Esistono pipe da signora elegantissime... anzi pare che fumare la pipa per una donna sia un pochino snob!!! Non é che chi fa questi commenti ha qualche affinità con la famosa volpe...? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ce n'est pas possible!!


la cosa ti scandalizza?
guarda che io in mp dico di quelle cose che se le dico in chiaro...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai scherzando? Esistono pipe da signora elegantissime... anzi pare che fumare la pipa per una donna sia un pochino snob!!! Non é che chi fa questi commenti ha qualche affinità con la famosa volpe...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avevo una pipa pakistana. ma ci potevo fumare solo pakistano nero puro...
...................................................................................................................
................................................................................................................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




i postumi di ciò sono ancora ben riconoscibili....


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2008)

*umm*



Anna A ha detto:


> avevo una pipa pakistana. ma ci potevo fumare solo pakistano nero puro...
> ...................................................................................................................
> ...................................................................................................................
> 
> ...


Forse non parliamo dello stesso articolo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai scherzando? Esistono pipe da signora elegantissime... anzi pare che fumare la pipa per una donna sia un pochino snob!!! Non é che chi fa questi commenti ha qualche affinità con la famosa volpe...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avevo una pipa pakistana ma ci fumavo solo pakistano nero puro..............
...................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non parliamo dello stesso articolo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sa di no.


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2008)

*Anna*

Grazie...almeno tu intenditrice di pipe mi difendi...la tua amichetta medusa..è troppo impegnata a far la finta preoccupata di oscuro....almeno io non ci giro intorno alle cose...io ce l'ho profumato.....ma cosa avete capito...il sigaro....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie...almeno tu intenditrice di pipe mi difendi...la tua amichetta medusa..è troppo impegnata a far la finta preoccupata di oscuro....almeno io non ci giro intorno alle cose...io ce l'ho profumato.....ma cosa avete capito...il sigaro....!!!


ue' ti sei rilassato e non urli piu'.... 

...che stai facendo?


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2008)

*....*

Carissimo enzino mi sto trastullando con il mio pipone gigante..e divento più mansueto.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Carissimo enzino mi sto trastullando con il mio pipone gigante..e divento più mansueto.....!!


zozzone, lo immaginavo..

beh stai li'...a distanza...


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2008)

*TRANQUILLO*

TRANQUILLO ORA HO FINITO....!!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> TRANQUILLO ORA HO FINITO....!!


HO VISTO!

mejo con lo scettro di Pipino il breve in mano, comunque...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2008)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi spiace se tu ti sia offesa, ma ho dovuto constatare il tipo di accoglienza che ho avuto, e i "problemi" che *quanlcuno (e non so chi*) mi ha già creato, e non per ciò che ho fatto/scritto io, ma per ciò che scrivono gli altri.....
> 
> Vorrei vedere tu se al rientro dopo circa 5 mesi, non passano due ore, e già sei oggetto di pettegolezzo, come reagiresti...........


----------



## Old Cat (15 Luglio 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io.e mi auguro che sia lui il più _*anziano*_


 


.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ....


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spiace che la mia ignoranza appoggi la tua meschinità


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

Meno male era andata via... Io proporrei di chiamare Rentokill.


----------

